# Drivelers out there....Driveler #306



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Where you’ll find the drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2019)

fresh one.

quack is working so it might stay that way until someone shows up with boiled eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Where you’ll find the drivelers.



That what I’m talkin’ bout! ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fresh one.
> 
> quack is working so it might stay that way until someone shows up with boiled eggs.



I’d prefer Quack over Sockbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d prefer Quack over Sockbro.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That what I’m talkin’ bout! ??


----------



## Batjack (Dec 7, 2019)

You where you're supposed to be yet Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes sir, I’m watching the game on a 55 inch screen in my hotel room.
My SIL manages the hotel at a casino out here.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 7, 2019)

Time for some real football. Go Tigers!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey QuackBro......have you herd the new "yooouuuga" bark? Whimper.. whine .... whimper....yelp......


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2019)

Good one Ruger


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 7, 2019)

Good one Ruger.Hope ya,ll enjoy your much needed vacation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2019)

Lordy Lordy @ Wisconsin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Time for some real football. Go Tigers!



Yeah, if they played somebody.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes sir, I’m watching the game on a 55 inch screen in my hotel room.
> My SIL manages the hotel at a casino out here.



FF miles for the plane trip, comped hotel room, Ruger leading the privileged life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> FF miles for the plane trip, comped hotel room, Ruger leading the privileged life.



Yep that’s what we call, “living in high cotton”.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

Awake.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 8, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

morning again


----------



## trad bow (Dec 8, 2019)

Morning. Got fresh cup of java.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

Not a fun morning.  Ole Nissan work truck put me down a mile from home after a rough 12hrs at the mine.  Got 'bout halfway home a really nice black dood picked me up !!!  Tired of buying junk for work trucks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a fun morning.  Ole Nissan work truck put me down a mile from home after a rough 12hrs at the mine.  Got 'bout halfway home a really nice black dood picked me up !!!  Tired of buying junk for work trucks.


Hate that bro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Balmy 30 degrees here,but strong S wind,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Rain here today,Arctic blast in a few days,,,,Lord help me,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Dec 8, 2019)

Quack hope it gets better for you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a fun morning.  Ole Nissan work truck put me down a mile from home after a rough 12hrs at the mine.  Got 'bout halfway home a really nice black dood picked me up !!!  Tired of buying junk for work trucks.



Sorry to hear about you thumbing a ride.


You could drive that shiny truck to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hate that bro.



did you get it all done at the POE yesterday or do you have to go back today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Balmy 30 degrees here,but strong S wind,,,,



42* and windy here in the GA mountains this morning.   Came up last night to finish winterizing the cabin by putting 3M plastic on the inside of the windows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

morning Trad


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear about you thumbing a ride.
> 
> 
> You could drive that shiny truck to work.


Or just buy a Dodge,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mng GW,Bat,Trad,Bog,Quack,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Or just buy a Dodge,,,,




I'd rather walk . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you get it all done at the POE yesterday or do you have to go back today?


Was done in 5 hrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

My bad, good morning bro's !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather walk . . .


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Mornin fellows!

Dang it Quack, maybe they’ll figure it out in less than 6 months this time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Was done in 5 hrs.


If I can get down,,,,can you get me a tour? Would love to see your plant,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 42* and windy here in the GA mountains this morning.   Came up last night to finish winterizing the cabin by putting 3M plastic on the inside of the windows.



Ever consider bubble wrap? If I remember correctly you can buy it in 4’ widths too. Gives some level of r factor and probably easier to take down and reuse.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep that’s what we call, “living in high cotton”.



Good morning....no high cotton here, just white trash gettin by.

The wife and I get space available travel as a job perk. Go to airport, stick your thumb out and you can ride if there’s an open seat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning....no high cotton here, just white trash gettin by.
> 
> The wife and I get space available travel as a job perk. Go to airport, stick your thumb out and you can ride if there’s an open seat.





Nice perk to have.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> If I can get down,,,,can you get me a tour? Would love to see your plant,,,,


Probably not. Safety dude stopped that years ago. 
What you need to see is a big printing facility. One with the huge flexo presses.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

Good day/night all !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Good night Quack, rest well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Not too cold, but quite brisk at times this morning. 

Allowing me to enjoy the tedious painstaking labor of restringing a couple of my wind chimes that had been defunct for a few years. This time I restrung them with a very very small 7 strand SS wire. Should last my lifetime I hope and never have to do it again. 

Of course that remains to be seen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good night Quack, rest well!



Indeed, sleep well Quackbro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning....no high cotton here, just white trash gettin by.
> 
> The wife and I get space available travel as a job perk. Go to airport, stick your thumb out and you can ride if there’s an open seat.


I had the same,,,,space A,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too cold, but quite brisk at times this morning.
> 
> Allowing me to enjoy the tedious painstaking labor of restringing a couple of my wind chimes that had been defunct for a few years. This time I restrung them with a very very small 7 strand SS wire. Should last my lifetime I hope and never have to do it again.
> 
> Of course that remains to be seen.


Not that cold here,but the wind,,,,Arctic blast coming,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Rollin up to Greenville, SC tonight. Rollin back tomorrow night too, and this little rash will be over for a few weeks til the next one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Probably not. Safety dude stopped that years ago.
> What you need to see is a big printing facility. One with the huge flexo presses.


Liability issues,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Rollin up to Greenville, SC tonight. Rollin back tomorrow night too, and this little rash will be over for a few weeks til the next one.



Safe travels....I have to go to Albany a few times over the next few weeks.
Got some Yankees needing a special kind of love.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Safe travels....I have to go to Albany a few times over the next few weeks.
> Got some Yankees needing a special kind of love.



Thanks, I’m not to fond of this new schedule at all. Just can’t give it up at this point though. Got some really long ones in OK coming in next run, might bug out on them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

morning Chief


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Here’s where we’re staying.
SIL runs the hotel, BIL is QA for gaming.

https://www.redlion.com/red-lion-hotels/nv/elko/red-lion-hotel-casino-elko


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, I’m not to fond of this new schedule at all. Just can’t give it up at this point though. Got some really long ones in OK coming in next run, might bug out on them.



I get it, it’s all about what works for ones family.
If I stay a few more years we would have travel perk for life, trying to decide.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too cold, but quite brisk at times this morning.
> 
> Allowing me to enjoy the tedious painstaking labor of restringing a couple of my wind chimes that had been defunct for a few years. This time I restrung them with a very very small 7 strand SS wire. Should last my lifetime I hope and never have to do it again.
> 
> Of course that remains to be seen.


Wind is definitely chilly. Headed to Red Top for a hike with the wife and the dumbest hound on planet earf.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Wind is definitely chilly. Headed to Red Top for a hike with the wife and the dumbest hound on planet earf.



Pretty place....I was at the military camp with nephew over a Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I get it, it’s all about what works for ones family.
> If I stay a few more years we would have travel perk for life, trying to decide.



No perks here, but not a bad part time job if one doesn’t mind some traveling. I never have cared for it, but at the same time it beats the grind and regular commuting around ATL for me.




Patriot44 said:


> Wind is definitely chilly. Headed to Red Top for a hike with the wife and the dumbest hound on planet earf.



Probably quite chilly and much more breezy up there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No perks here, but not a bad part time job if one doesn’t mind some traveling. I never have cared for it, but at the same time it beats the grind and regular commuting around ATL for me.



Travel is just a part of the job, not something I want anymore.
Just count my blessings the military taught this country boy enough to make a living.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No perks here, but not a bad part time job if one doesn’t mind some traveling. I never have cared for it, but at the same time it beats the grind and regular commuting around ATL for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ruger#3 said:


> Travel is just a part of the job, not something I want anymore.
> Just count my blessings the military taught this country boy enough to make a living.



I used to like traveling and made lots of weekend jaunts but it sure takes a lot out of this body now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Here’s where we’re staying.
> SIL runs the hotel, BIL is QA for gaming.
> 
> https://www.redlion.com/red-lion-hotels/nv/elko/red-lion-hotel-casino-elko


We GON be staying here for H22's company Christmas party. I'm liking the perks of his new job. 
https://www.ihg.com/hotelindigo/hot...teldetail?cm_mmc=GoogleMaps-_-IN-_-US-_-AHNIN


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We GON be staying here for H22's company Christmas party. I'm liking the perks of his new job.
> https://www.ihg.com/hotelindigo/hot...teldetail?cm_mmc=GoogleMaps-_-IN-_-US-_-AHNIN



Nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Travel is just a part of the job, not something I want anymore.
> Just count my blessings the military taught this country boy enough to make a living.



10-4, I lucked up and fell into this type work when I was about 20 yrs old in NOLA. A PGA golf tournament came to a Country Club in our neighborhood and some how my younger brother was talking to someone that gave him a contact and we were crewed on it. First LIVE TV sports event we ever worked. Stayed connected with a couple folks from that Golf Tournament and got back into it full time several years later. CRAZY!!!




gobbleinwoods said:


> I used to like traveling and made lots of weekend jaunts but it sure takes a lot out of this body now.



I don't mind the traveling now and then, but don't like leaving Jag home alone while MizT is @ work all day. I'm used to it by now, but not a day goes by without some level of worry for those days that I'm not here and she's @ work.

A true 911 emergency would not be good for him.

Not to mention my Sciatica doesn't appreciate long car rides, even airplane seats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We GON be staying here for H22's company Christmas party. I'm liking the perks of his new job.
> https://www.ihg.com/hotelindigo/hot...teldetail?cm_mmc=GoogleMaps-_-IN-_-US-_-AHNIN




Sweet, won't have to worry bout driving home.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Breakfast with the in-laws. Basque chorizo sausage and roasted pepper omlet, hash browns, sourdough toast. Good coffee ground and roasted on site.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Youngest BIL lives at the foot of the Ruby Mts. Off to spend some time with his clan.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 8, 2019)

3 Krogers and 2 Publix and I finally found my wax rind cheese at the lone Ingles. Funny I don't remember it costing $10.99 a pound last time I bought any tho. I wouldn't shop there for all my groceries, they're a lot higher on most everything, but they do have a lot of stuff other stores just don't have. Fun to just limp around finding stuff I haven't seen before or in years.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger, your inflight entertainment pics yesterday reminded me of something. I was traveling from somewhere in FL back to ATL last year and just north of Jax, we hit a storm and had some for sure turbulence. I have been on thousands of flights, but this particular one was pert good. Not sure if the zig-zag is real or not, but the turbulence started where the zig starts and stopped exactly where the zag did. Probably not a lot to it, but had my interest then and now.

I am admittedly not a smart man, but my thoughts are that the plane kept getting pushed east (direction of the storm's movement) and continued to auto-correct through the storm.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> 3 Krogers and 2 Publix and I finally found my wax rind cheese at the lone Ingles. Funny I don't remember it costing $10.99 a pound last time I bought any tho. I wouldn't shop there for all my groceries, they're a lot higher on most everything, but they do have a lot of stuff other stores just don't have. Fun to just limp around finding stuff I haven't seen before or in years.


I got some smoked gouda in the Netherlands,,,,man it was great,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

Afternoon !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2019)

I am loving this rig. Dead silent too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!



Afternoon Quackbro!





Nicodemus said:


> I am loving this rig. Dead silent too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 994505



I just happen to have a spare Club Car key, what's your addy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

Safe travels Chief !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

BIL’s speed goat


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief !!!




Yessir, thanks!

I like these lil short trips. Be home by 3:00am tomorrow night/Wed am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> BIL’s speed goatView attachment 994510



Be fun stalking one of those in the wide open like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

'Bout that time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout that time . .




Have a good night Quackbro!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> BIL’s speed goatView attachment 994510


LOL, I was thinking of Oryx today and that of a buddy while on the .50 cal range that had one walk onto the range during qualification.  Skirt to the right, blasted the Oryx...boom, article 15. 

I know that is not an Oryx, but brought back a memory!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a good night Quackbro!




Thanks bro, will be work truck shopping next 2 days.  Then I've got 7 in a row.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> LOL, I was thinking of Oryx today and that of a buddy while on the .50 cal range that had one walk onto the range during qualification.  Skirt to the right, blasted the Oryx...boom, article 15.
> 
> I know that is not an Oryx, but brought back a memory!



Classic!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, thanks!
> 
> I like these lil short trips. Be home by 3:00am tomorrow night/Wed am.



It was hardly worth turning in the rental for a day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> LOL, I was thinking of Oryx today and that of a buddy while on the .50 cal range that had one walk onto the range during qualification.  Skirt to the right, blasted the Oryx...boom, article 15.
> 
> I know that is not an Oryx, but brought back a memory!



hilarious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It was hardly worth turning in the rental for a day.




Yeah, it would've been 2 days - $135.00

Actually 3...I returned it on Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Bowl of Brunswick stew, biscuit toast, and some pickled okras.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2019)

cajun pork loin, broccoli cheese casserole, homemade bread


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cajun pork loin, broccoli cheese casserole, homemade bread



Need to cook me one soon, haven't done one in a little while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Brownie and a shot of milk, then hit the road.

Holler later!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Brownie and a shot of milk, then hit the road.
> 
> Holler later!



Be safe out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Be safe out there.



Yessir, Thanks. I gotta check the weather before I hit the road too.

Have a good time out yonder Ruger!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Settled in....time to recharge


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Settled in....time to recharge



Settling in for the night. Birthday party for nephew this evening, 5, got a new buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Settling in for the night. Birthday party for nephew this evening, 5, got a new buddy.



Heck yeah, gonna have to visit more often and stalk one of those goats.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2019)

morning


----------



## Batjack (Dec 9, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mng Bat and the rest of the crew,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Balmy 34 degrees here,,,,won't last long though,,,,Arctic blast coming,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

How's Miss Daisy doing Bat?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP!


Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2019)

how-d blood, SwampY, batbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2019)

November goes by way to fast! Someone hit the rewind button!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2019)

December seems on a fast track too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh ..and Ban Christmas music!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How's Miss Daisy doing Bat?


O.K. for now, she'll be sore in a few hours. Got to be at P.T. at 9am.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Batjack said:


> O.K. for now, she'll be sore in a few hours. Got to be at P.T. at 9am.


Tell her I said Hi,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh ..and Ban Christmas music!


They start to early and never go deep into the music,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning !!  Hope Sockbro's okay ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Hope Sockbro's okay ???



Maybe he’s got a Dr appt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!  Hope Sockbro's okay ???


He's had a rough time of it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Reckon I'll pull that ragged Nissan home today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> He's had a rough time of it,,,,




Hope they don't find 'em like Elvis . .


----------



## redeli (Dec 9, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Wow, did Matthew6 get banned too ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, did Matthew6 get banned too ???


Serious,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they don't find 'em like Elvis . .


? ? ? ?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope they don't find 'em like Elvis . .


hush that kinda tawk!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

I just know never to wear Gold Toe socks with my boots ever again,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!


Mng prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> hush that kinda tawk!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I just know never to wear Gold Toe socks with my boots ever again,,,,


what made it so bad???


Hooked On Quack said:


>


have you called him or do you want me to??


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> what made it so bad???
> 
> have you called him or do you want me to??


Just joshing,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> what made it so bad???
> 
> have you called him or do you want me to??




Called 'em the other day, it's your turn.  Good night/ day


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you Driveler friends.

I OWE A HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU MEMBERS HERE THAT HAVE SENT LOTS OF PRAYERS AND GOOD WISHES ON MY BEHALF RECENTLY.  YOUR CONCERN FOR ME REALLY SHOWS THE LOVE THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE FOR OTHERS AND I AM VERY THANKFUL FOR ALL OF YOU.  WITHOUT A DOUBT, THERE ARE  SOME OF THE VERY BEST PEOPLE ON THIS EARTH RIGHT HERE AS MEMBERS OF GON.COM  !!!!!  

JUST SO YOU KNOW, YES....I WAS NOT IGNORING YOUR COMMENTS ABOUT THIS HEALTH PROBLEM BECAUSE I WAS ALSO SCARED SOMEWHAT THIS PAST WEEK WITH ALL OF THIS HAPPENING AT ONCE.  I DID HAVE CONVERSATIONS WITH MY DOCTORS AND WAS ADVISED THAT I JUST NEEDED TO CONTINUE TO TAKE MY MEDICATIONS AND "RIDE IT OUT" AND DO MY BEST TO STAY WELL HYDRATED"  AS THIS NASTY "BUG" WOULD RUN ITS COURSE  BEFORE LEAVING.  IT STILL AMAZES ME THAT THESE TYPES OF "ILLNESSES" CAN JUST SEEM TO APPEAR FROM THIN AIR AND IT TAKES TIMES TO GET OVER THEM.

I finally got rid of this crazy virus of sorts and THANKFULLY, the diarrhea is gone since late Saturday night.  Since then, I have eaten most every decent food in sight too.  The congestion, sneezing and all of that garbage is finally gone too.  I do have some strength back and feel fairly good this morning.  I got up really early and washed 4 loads of clothes and have put all of them away etc and now I have to get a shower and go down to the hospital and make my final donation delivery total of over 100 fleece blankets to be given to in-patients of record as of December 23rd at the Medical College of Georgia Hospital  (Augusta University Hospital).   I won't even have to get out of my vehicle as the staff will meet me at the main front door entrance and unload them for me and take them upstairs and begin to wrap them as presents.

LIFE IS REALLY GOOD FOR ME AGAIN NOW AND I AM VERY THANKFUL FOR SUCH WONDERFUL FRIENDS SUCH AS ALL OF YOU.   



OMG........I DIDN'T SEE ALL OF THE ABOVE COMMENTS BECAUSE I WAS WRITING MY COMMENTS AND MY GIRLFRIEND CALLED AND WE TALKED FOR ABOUT 15 MINUTES WITH HER CHECKING ON ME AS WELL BEFORE I RESUMED TYPING. 

I CAN'T BE LIKE ELVIS BECAUSE I DON'T OWN A GIT-TAR!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you Driveler friends.
> 
> I OWE A HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU MEMBERS HERE THAT HAVE SENT LOTS OF PRAYERS AND GOOD WISHES ON MY BEHALF RECENTLY.  YOUR CONCERN FOR ME REALLY SHOWS THE LOVE THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE FOR OTHERS AND I AM VERY THANKFUL FOR ALL OF YOU.  WITHOUT A DOUBT, THERE ARE  SOME OF THE VERY BEST PEOPLE ON THIS EARTH RIGHT HERE AS MEMBERS OF GON.COM  !!!!!
> 
> ...


Great to hear your better,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)

Good morning crew.....or howdy partners in keeping with the local.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mng,how's the weather out west?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)

32 and cloudy, cool at this elevation in the winter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 32 and cloudy, cool at this elevation in the winter.


About the same here,rain though,,,,big ol mess,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Batjack (Dec 9, 2019)

Good morning...Dave.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mng Dave,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Gotta love some George,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you Driveler friends.
> 
> I OWE A HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU MEMBERS HERE THAT HAVE SENT LOTS OF PRAYERS AND GOOD WISHES ON MY BEHALF RECENTLY.  YOUR CONCERN FOR ME REALLY SHOWS THE LOVE THAT ALL OF YOU HAVE FOR OTHERS AND I AM VERY THANKFUL FOR ALL OF YOU.  WITHOUT A DOUBT, THERE ARE  SOME OF THE VERY BEST PEOPLE ON THIS EARTH RIGHT HERE AS MEMBERS OF GON.COM  !!!!!
> 
> ...


I've sent a message to Santa about you a gee-tar........just don't do the rest like Elvis and you'll be ok!!
You sound MUCH better than you were typing this past week, just remember to try the soup, keep hydrated & do not over do it!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning


Hey Dave, how you doin?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Good morning folks, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, hope everyone is doing well


Mng,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Dec 9, 2019)

Present.

Accounted For.

Hope everyone is doing good !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, hope everyone is doing well


You finally escaped I mean, came up for a breather??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep I’m finally logging in for a few


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yep I’m finally logging in for a few



Well look who done showed up.....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey Ruger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, once again, less than 2hrs sleep.  Wife's gonna kill me.  Sold my Nissan.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Lol, and that’s different than normal


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Be back in Sandersville probably Wednesday of this week


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Good googly moogly, Wybro in da House!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, once again, less than 2hrs sleep.  Wife's gonna kill me.  Sold my Nissan.


That was quick,gonna buy a Dodge? ????


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> That was quick,gonna buy a Dodge? ????



Not if they were free ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Not if they were free ?


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Linda is always good,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Good googly moogly, Wybro in da House!



Grady.. Anyone remember him.
He was a trip. Very kind and humble man !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Grady.. Anyone remember him.
> He was a trip. Very kind and humble man !!


Musta been before my time,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Grady.. Anyone remember him.
> He was a trip. Very kind and humble man !!



I definitely remember the name.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Lunch call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I won a rack of ribs from Ocilla Meat Market off the radio Friday, got around to heating the up last night.......... brought left ova's.......fall off da bone ribs, tater salat & English peas & H2O............Ima gonna need a nap!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Grady.. Anyone remember him.
> He was a trip. Very kind and humble man !!


Unless he was a Driverla, I doubt I'd know him............


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Lunch call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I won a rack of ribs from Ocilla Meat Market off the radio Friday, got around to heating the up last night.......... brought left ova's.......fall off da bone ribs, tater salat & English peas & H2O............Ima gonna need a nap!


Congrats,sounds great,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Dec 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Unless he was a Driverla, I doubt I'd know him............



He was one of Fred's buddies on Sanford and Son. He always got into it with Aunt Esther.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Big7 said:


> He was one of Fred's buddies on Sanford and Son. He always got into it with Aunt Esther.


OOOHHHhhhhh, Gotcha, yeah, Grady was a hoot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Chillin....cold and light rain here. We beat it into the building for the most part this Mornin. Didn’t have to put on rain gear thankfully.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

That Grady,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Gotta love Allison,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 9, 2019)

Afternoon drivelers.Put the wife's car in for repairs.....OUCH. Needed.purge valve,recalibrate computer,coil pack,tune up.Hope my nieces,nephews, their kids,and God children have been naughty this year cause Santa's elf is a little lite after today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon drivelers.Put the wife's car in for repairs.....OUCH. Needed.purge valve,recalibrate computer,coil pack,tune up.Hope my nieces,nephews, their kids,and God children have been naughty this year cause Santa's elf is a little lite after today.


Those coil packs are expensive,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

BTW Afn buds,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2019)

Chik-fil-a sandwich for lunch


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

No CFA for me,,,,none here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

I love her voice,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon drivelers.Put the wife's car in for repairs.....OUCH. Needed.purge valve,recalibrate computer,coil pack,tune up.Hope my nieces,nephews, their kids,and God children have been naughty this year cause Santa's elf is a little lite after today.



Tell me about it, did the same thing to the little grocery getter/errand Vibe last week. Burned a hole in da wallet too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Replaced 8 coil packs,16 plugs,wires,and top CCA interstate battery 7 years ago,plus upper ball joint,,,,550.00,,,,battery failed last Jan,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Replaced 8 coil packs,16 plugs,wires,and top CCA interstate battery 7 years ago,plus upper ball joint,,,,550.00,,,,battery failed last Jan,,,,



Still less than what I spent


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Still less than what I spent


I was just getting it ready for the cold up here prior to bringing it from S MI,,,,I've changed a front 4wd axel bearing and pads and rotors around,since 2012,,,,of course oli changes,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Feeling kinda fuzzy, time for a dranky drank.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank Heavens, time to hit da clock!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Good gracious been a slow day waiting on this house and their locals. We haven’t hit a lick @ rehearsals, but all of our stuff has been done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Going to doors open to public in less than 2 mins, go eat and chill for a bit before the show starts. Then take it to the house.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Evening drivlers! Somewhere between becoming a physics consultant or telling my company that I will not share secrets for price tonight. I am an old employee and never signed a non-comp. 

Been weighing on me for a while, decisions, decisions. Sleep will hopefully help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Evening drivlers! Somewhere between becoming a physics consultant or telling my company that I will not share secrets for price tonight. I am an old employee and never signed a non-comp.
> 
> Been weighing on me for a while, decisions, decisions. Sleep will hopefully help.



And you’re not that old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2019)

Show starts in 20 mins. Had too much butt time all ready, all day. 

Come bout midnight my buggy is goin to da house.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Got an Army friend reaching out to attend the Army-Navy game Saturday. Not sure if I will take it or not. Good night yall!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Got an Army friend reaching out to attend the Army-Navy game Saturday. Not sure if I will take it or not. Good night yall!



The same Army that Air Force beat? Maybe they can beat the squids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2019)

Good night friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2019)

morning to all the drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning ... Rain in the 30132.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ... Rain in the 30132.


 
Warm here.   about 60* But no rain at present.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

Mornin`. 65 here and cloudy. Rain supposed to start around dinner time today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.

Thankfully, I am feeling much better now that this crazy virus/bug etc has left me alone finally.   I can eat again and I am quickly gaining back some weight also.  Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and Prayers on my behalf during these past several days as well.  

Unfortunately, I have a very expensive/painful/long appointment with my dentist today that I am not looking forward to.  

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> Thankfully, I am feeling much better now that this crazy virus/bug etc has left me alone finally.   I can eat again and I am quickly gaining back some weight also.  Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and Prayers on my behalf during these past several days as well.
> 
> ...




Good to hear that you`re on the mend, Mike. My regards to your Lady and yourself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> Thankfully, I am feeling much better now that this crazy virus/bug etc has left me alone finally.   I can eat again and I am quickly gaining back some weight also.  Thanks to all of you for your thoughts and Prayers on my behalf during these past several days as well.
> 
> ...



Be like Nic, have the gun locked, loaded, and cocked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2019)

Wishing I had not agreed two weeks ago to work today.   With the change in the weather I bet the deer will be all over the food plots this morning.    You can just feel the approaching front with a damp, cool wind outside.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wishing I had not agreed two weeks ago to work today.   With the change in the weather I bet the deer will be all over the food plots this morning.    You can just feel the approaching front with a damp, cool wind outside.




I took a break for a couple of days, to get the new buggy ready, do a little Christmas shopping, and to rest up some. I plan to start getting back in the woods this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I took a break for a couple of days, to get the new buggy ready, do a little Christmas shopping, and to rest up some. I plan to start getting back in the woods this afternoon.



You could hunt out of that movable blind and be comfy at the same time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You could hunt out of that movable blind and be comfy at the same time.




It`s a nice rig, no doubt that.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 10, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning folks....


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2019)

Temp is supposed to drop all day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Balmy 11 degrees here,N wind too,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2019)

Good Mornin good folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Good Mornin good folks!




Good mornin`, from us mean ones.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from us mean ones.


QUIT DAT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from us mean ones.



And us beat up ones!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Morning ya'll !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Kuntray ham, fried eggs/ toasted cheese Sammy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> And us beat up ones!


 Heck, even I fit into that group!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Kuntray ham, fried eggs/ toasted cheese Sammy.


Man that sounds gooood!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Heck, even I fit into that group!
> Man that sounds gooood!!!



Yeah, but I wasn’t going to come out and say that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

I might be dumb, but I ain’t stoopid!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I might be dumb, but I ain’t stoopid!




Highly questionable . .  hehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Highly questionable . .  hehe



Hold my beer and watch this.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Time to roust the wife and go find some cowboy breakfast. Quack done flung a cravin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Time to roust the wife and go find some cowboy breakfast. Quack done flung a cravin.



I haven’t eaten anything since last night myself. I had to coffee-up heavily this morn. I ate like a pig all day yesterday and night though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

That fried ham/egg toasted cheese sammich was off the chain good !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Bout ready fo a dranky drank . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Fixin to devour some leftova  puhsketti.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Rained here for a bit. Had some pretty stiff wind gusts for a minute initially.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Yeah C'mon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey y'all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Canadian bacon quiche and garlic roasted taters with fresh cheese topping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all




Hey Mudro!





Ruger#3 said:


> Canadian bacon quiche and garlic roasted taters with fresh cheese topping.View attachment 994699



I like me some eggs bout anyway you can cook'em.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was a little hole in the wall place a local couple was running breakfast and lunch out of for the downtown work crowd. Probably seated 20 folks, like to support small businesses like them. Good food all done up fresh daily.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> This was a little hole in the wall place a local couple was running breakfast and lunch out of for the downtown work crowd. Probably seated 20 folks,* like to support small businesses like them.* Good food all done up fresh daily.



X2, Wish I was there helpin to support them with you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

A little back story about this place. Mrs Ruger’s mom was big in community organizing here before she passed. There’s a cowboy hat hangs in my dining room, her mom’s. It was signed by the guys who sang those songs I posted yesterday at the Cowboy Poetry Festival here years ago. It’s big deal here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Going to be a cool dinner tonight with the in-laws. Headed to an old rustic and scenic dinner spot.

https://www.nevadadventures.com/client/pinelodge/pinelodge.html


----------



## Batjack (Dec 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Going to be a cool dinner tonight with the in-laws. Headed to an old rustic and scenic dinner spot.
> 
> https://www.nevadadventures.com/client/pinelodge/pinelodge.html



Looks like a nice place. If the food's as good as the decor, it'll be awsome.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Going to be a cool dinner tonight with the in-laws. Headed to an old rustic and scenic dinner spot.
> 
> https://www.nevadadventures.com/client/pinelodge/pinelodge.html


Awesome. Irish pub in Queens for me. Not complaining.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Awesome. Irish pub in Queens for me. Not complaining.



I can handle a good Irish pub.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can handle a good Irish pub.



I can handle a good Irish lass.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can handle a good Irish lass.


She’s bartending.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2019)

This one may be a lil too roughneck for me. One moe Stella and ima is out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

I got nothing . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Really not looking forward to ths 84hr week


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really not looking forward to ths 84hr week




I hear ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!




Ain't nuttin to it, but do it bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin to it, but do it bro !!!




Yessir, my next run on da road is going to be like that. 

Just gotta GET R DONE!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 11, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

morning

It is cooler, drizzling, and windy this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2019)

Good Morning Batjack, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers out there this morning.

I am having a hard time trying to get my rear in gear but I know that I've got a bunch of things to get done today and by the end of this week.  Later next week, I will be heading to Orlando with my Daughter and Son-in-law to spend several days at our place there  and also attend the Georgia Southern University Football Bowl Game.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 11, 2019)

This P.T. thing keeps get'n earlier, today is 8:30...the next on is 8:10 and then 7:30am. Don't bother me, but "Daisey" has got'n used to sleeping late.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Balmy 9 degrees here,with a West wind at 7mph,,,,

Well contactor froze,,,,with the light on,,,,oh goodie,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Balmy 9 degrees here,with a West wind at 7mph,,,,
> 
> Well contactor froze,,,,with the light on,,,,oh goodie,,,,



What no coffee?   Horrors


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What no coffee?   Horrors


Leftover from yesterday,nuked it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Faith Hill,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)

Good morning crew..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Faith Hill,,,,


BOOOOO!BOOOOO!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> BOOOOO!BOOOOO!


Why?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Why?


Because all Christmas music sucks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Because all Christmas music sucks!


????


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

I like Christmas music, when they don't start to early,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

What's the weather like there?


----------



## Batjack (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What's the weather like there?


Less than half the temp yesterday morning...64* then...31* now and windy. Had some flurries early in N.W. Ga.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)

28 cloudy, changing to rain and snow Friday and Saturday. Could be a fun ride over the pass.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Less than half the temp yesterday morning...64* then...31* now and windy. Had some flurries early in N.W. Ga.


I'd definitely take 31,,,,this blast isn't a long lasting one,at least,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Well well well looky here....mornin young Lady!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mng Chief, and definitely prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mornin. 
Nobody but me here at work today or tomorrow. .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Nobody but me here at work today or tomorrow. .


Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Speaking of Christmas.......
Got my tree up. Wore me slap out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Christmas.......
> Got my tree up. Wore me slap out.



We got a tiny artificial I used in my apartment when I was commuting. We get it set up I’ll post a pic, dime size bulbs and tin star.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Christmas.......
> Got my tree up. Wore me slap out.




Got mine up too.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

Nic, you kilt one of the big deer yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Chief, and definitely prettier than ME,,,,




Yes, I know I am!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Got mine up too.....View attachment 994777


Dang. You even gots lights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. You even gots lights.




Tryin to figure out WHAT to get Caitlin, I have a hard time buying for her for some reason.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

I reckon it's time to fix somethin....not sure what yet, but I'll find it eventually.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Because all Christmas music sucks!


Hush that, Scrooge!!


Jeff C. said:


> Well well well looky here....mornin young Lady!


got payroll done AND put out some danged basketball draft fires, them things can get hawt!!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng Chief, and definitely prettier than ME,,,,


want me to sign you up for Mary Kay, that's the only thing that keeps me from sckerring the public!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Nobody but me here at work today or tomorrow. .


At least it's quiet!  I'll trade ya this mornin, lawd it was a Mad House Here!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon it's time to fix somethin....not sure what yet, but I'll find it eventually.


You can come up and thaw out the contactor line on our well,if you want to,,,,7 degrees out,with wind,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to figure out WHAT to get Caitlin, I have a hard time buying for her for some reason.


I'm the opposite. I always get the girl done 1st thing. It's Cody I struggle with now days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

At least it's quiet!  I'll trade ya this mornin, lawd it was a Mad House Here!![/QUOTE]
I'm playing Christmas music.  I'd MUCH rather be busy than this alone stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nic, you kilt one of the big deer yet?




Not yet. Woke up sicker`n a dog this morning, but I`m fixing to go get in a stand here in a little while.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet. Woke up sicker`n a dog this morning, but I`m fixing to go get in a stand here in a little while.


That nasty bug that EE had is around here too, hitting the schools hard.........I know you don't get out much, but just be careful, up your Vit. C just in case!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> That nasty bug that EE had is around here too, hitting the schools hard.........I know you don't get out much, but just be careful, up your Vit. C just in case!




It`s my sinuses. Never even knew they existed till about 2 years ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Nobody but me here at work today or tomorrow. .



morning to you two.   Y'all are the reason I hang around.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s my sinuses. Never even knew they existed till about 2 years ago.



Back about humtieleven posts ago EE said his started with sinus issues and a cough.   So if it continues be aware to head to the doc.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Back about humtieleven posts ago EE said his started with sinus issues and a cough.   So if it continues be aware to head to the doc.


Ear ache for me,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s my sinuses. Never even knew they existed till about 2 years ago.


That's how EE's started out too, but you'll need to ride it out, stay hydrated & rest..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning to you two.   Y'all are the reason I hang around.


aaaawwwwyou'retooschweet!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Back about humtieleven posts ago EE said his started with sinus issues and a cough.   So if it continues be aware to head to the doc.


Egggzactly!!!


Cmp1 said:


> Ear ache for me,,,,


Sometime you'll think it's an earache/toothache and it is sinus's, just be aware........'tis the season of germs!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning to you two.   Y'all are the reason I hang around.




Oh REALLY?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet. Woke up sicker`n a dog this morning, but I`m fixing to go get in a stand here in a little while.




MizT text me this mornin, "think I'm getting sick".


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> That's how EE's started out too, but you'll need to ride it out, stay hydrated & rest..........
> aaaawwwwyou'retooschweet!!
> Egggzactly!!!
> 
> Sometime you'll think it's an earache/toothache and it is sinus's, just be aware........'tis the season of germs!!




Just had a cup of scalding black coffee, and a bowl of grits and eggs. I`ll be headed to the woods in a little while now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You can come up and thaw out the contactor line on our well,if you want to,,,,7 degrees out,with wind,,,,



Is your well house insulated, and is it actually the contactor that's freezing? One more question, how close to the contactor do you have the light? I think that's what you use, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Is your well house insulated, and is it actually the contactor that's freezing? One more question, how close to the contactor do you have the light? I think that's what you use, correct me if I'm wrong.


It's not a well house,,,,I wish it were,,,,the lamp is about 4 or 5 in from the line,,,,it's a 3/8 in water line that goes to the contactor to acuatate it,,,,easy to freeze up,,,,has been good so far this year,,,,but this cold snap is something,,,,the wind is howling out there now and with only 7 degrees,,,,it's rough,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh REALLY?



back off !  you might have seen them first but the Big Dog is moving in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back off !  you might have seen them first but the Big Dog is moving in.



My Bite is much worse than my Bark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> It's not a well house,,,,I wish it were,,,,the lamp is about 4 or 5 in from the line,,,,it's a 3/8 in water line that goes to the contactor to acuatate it,,,,easy to freeze up,,,,has been good so far this year,,,,but this cold snap is something,,,,the wind is howling out there now and with only 7 degrees,,,,it's rough,,,,



What is it then? Sounds like too much exposure. Light isn't doing enough for you. Something setting over it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Question? for the Ladies.

MizT recommended me getting Caitlin a gold chain necklace that has her name(in script) attached between the ends of the chain. Just don't understand why a 30 yr old woman would wear a gold necklace with her name on it hanging around her neck. Is it so every stranger she comes into contact with can look at it and know her name?

I don't git it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What is it then? Sounds like too much exposure. Light isn't doing enough for you. Something setting over it?


Cinder blocks surrounding it,with a pallet wrapped up in a tarp,with some insulation on it, over the top,,,,I should build a better enclosure,,,,I'll get you a pic when J and I venture down there in a few minutes,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd rather get one that says, "Get any closer and your DEAD".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Cinder blocks surrounding it,with a pallet wrapped up in a tarp,with some insulation on it, over the top,,,,I should build a better enclosure,,,,I'll get you a pic when J and I venture down there in a few minutes,,,,



Need to insulate more, and hang light to within a couple inches. Just my recommendation for the level of cold you get up yonder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Need to insulate more, and hang light to within a couple inches. Just my recommendation for the level of cold you get up yonder.



Heck, y'alls ground even freezes pretty deep.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back off !  you might have seen them first but the Big Dog is moving in.





Jeff C. said:


> My Bite is much worse than my Bark.
> 
> View attachment 994779





Jeff C. said:


> Question? for the Ladies.
> 
> MizT recommended me getting Caitlin a gold chain necklace that has her name(in script) attached between the ends of the chain. Just don't understand why a 30 yr old woman would wear a gold necklace with her name on it hanging around her neck. Is it so every stranger she comes into contact with can look at it and know her name?
> 
> I don't git it!


Chief, I'm sure Mama knows better'n me or Mandy, but let me ask you this, does she wear any jewelry, or specific pieces, gold, silver, leather, bracelets, ear rings??  I need details to hep ya son!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Need to insulate more, and hang light to within a couple inches. Just my recommendation for the level of cold you get up yonder.


It used to have a small a frame over it,,,,with a 100 watt bulb in it,,,,fell apart,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Chief, I'm sure Mama knows better'n me or Mandy, but let me ask you this, does she wear any jewelry, or specific pieces, gold, silver, leather, bracelets, ear rings??  I need details to hep ya son!



Yes Ma'am, she wears jewelry, but nothing over the top. Caitlin is a lot like me though and we think similarly on a lot of stuff. I'm kind of wondering if she isn't going to think the same way as me about it. "why would I wear a gold necklace with my first name on it hanging around my neck?"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs, I just can't think of anytime I was talking to a female where I specifically noticed a gold necklace with her first name on it around her neck. I may be wrong, but seems like more something a teen would do. Unless it's a trend or something I'm unaware of, and of course that'll be over with in a year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning to you two.   Y'all are the reason I hang around.





Jeff C. said:


> Question? for the Ladies.
> 
> MizT recommended me getting Caitlin a gold chain necklace that has her name(in script) attached between the ends of the chain. Just don't understand why a 30 yr old woman would wear a gold necklace with her name on it hanging around her neck. Is it so every stranger she comes into contact with can look at it and know her name?
> 
> I don't git it!


I get where your coming from Jeff. 
I'm not much of a jewelry person myself and what I wear, I want to be different. I don't wanna wear what "everybody else" is wearing. Just my 2 pennies. It's all I got.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> It used to have a small a frame over it,,,,with a 100 watt bulb in it,,,,fell apart,,,,



You got a big washtub that would fit over it inside the blocks with a wad of insulation wrapped up in bubble wrap or something thst you could place right over it with light?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get where your coming from Jeff.
> I'm not much of a jewelry person myself and what I wear, I want to be different. I don't wanna wear what "everybody else" is wearing. Just my 2 pennies. It's all I got.



Thanks, yeah Caitlin is not a trend follower either really, she does her own thing and always has.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Just tryin to give you some ideas Swamp, gotta be aggravating to waking up with no water. 

IMO, you gotta go overboard in the climate you live in through the Winter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You got a big washtub that would fit over it inside the blocks with a wad of insulation wrapped up in bubble wrap or something thst you could place right over it with light?


Good idea,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tryin to give you some ideas Swamp, gotta be aggravating to waking up with no water.
> 
> IMO, you gotta go overboard in the climate you live in through the Winter.


I appreciate it buds,,,,gonna be 30 tomorrow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

I have an old barrel,it's got water in it though,from rain,,,,froze now though,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Stranger walks up to Caitlin: "Hi Caitlin!"

Caitlin: Oh....hello, how did you know my name?"

Stranger: "Your necklace"

Caitlin: " Oh yeah."


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Stranger walks up to Caitlin: "Hi Caitlin!"
> 
> Caitlin: Oh....hello, how did you know my name?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Batjack (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks to a couple of great folks around the Campfire, I had "Country Canapes" for lunch today.



YUMMY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

*A'ight Keebs n Mandy,*

I think I found something I actually GIT and like better.

How about this instead, she's all ready got Everett and another simmering in the oven. Also, that is all she's going to have according to her.

https://www.gifts.com/product/Mothe...gglunkwn&prid=gftseogu&trackingpgroup=glopuvp


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Thanks to a couple of great folks around the Campfire, I had "Country Canapes" for lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 994788
> 
> YUMMY!




Yessir, you done flung a craving on me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> *A'ight Keebs n Mandy,*
> 
> I think I found something I actually GIT and like better.
> 
> ...


I like that A LOT!!!!   That will *NEVA* go out of style or be outgrown. Cody gave me a 1 drop Tahitian pearl and I have yet to take it off. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like that A LOT!!!!   That will *NEVA* go out of style or be outgrown. Cody gave me a 1 drop Tahitian pearl and I have yet to take it off. I LOVE IT!



Thank You, I definitely like it better than the one with her name. Sent it to MizT in a text and she liked it too. 

On to Jag's gift from me.I usually give him a gift card and take him shopping, ain't no telling what that boy will buy himself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

He'll probably want a Samurai sword or something.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll probably want a Samurai sword or something.



Better than a towel warmer. 

Yes, I said a towel warmer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

In his defense, They do keep their house FREEZING cold.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Better than a towel warmer.
> 
> Yes, I said a towel warmer.



You are so Hawt why would you need a warm towel?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are so Hawt why would you need a warm towel?


That's funny right there. 
I really wouldn't mind having one, but it's for Cody. Maybe all that metal in his back gets cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here ya go Jeff,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Thanks to a couple of great folks around the Campfire, I had "Country Canapes" for lunch today.
> 
> View attachment 994788
> 
> YUMMY!


Yummy, indeed,,,,I need a hot spiced rum,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Hush that, Scrooge!!
> got payroll done AND put out some danged basketball draft fires, them things can get hawt!!
> want me to sign you up for Mary Kay, that's the only thing that keeps me from sckerring the public!
> At least it's quiet!  I'll trade ya this mornin, lawd it was a Mad House Here!!


Can't help it! I ain't much for Christmas!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't help it! I ain't much for Christmas!


Bah Humbug,,,,no I Love Christmas,,,,might even put my racetrack together,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Here ya go Jeff,,,,View attachment 994795


When you get that fixed, pile all of that snow up around that thing and on top as thick as you can. Snow is a great insulator.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> When you get that fixed, pile all of that snow up around that thing and on top as thick as you can. Snow is a great insulator.


We got it,,,,darn near out of Map gas,,,,man it is cold outside,,,,30 tomorrow though,,,,I can deal with 30,just not 7 with a wind,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)

My redneck engineering would be a large styrofoam coolEr with a few of those blocks top and the light fed into the cooler. Cheap temp fix until a well house built. There’s little insulation there.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't help it! I ain't much for Christmas!


who ruint Christmas for you, I'll go whup their buttocks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> who ruint Christmas for you, I'll go whup their buttocks!!!



I love Christmas but the incessant music will have me changing radio stations often.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't help it! I ain't much for Christmas!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I love Christmas but the incessant music will have me changing radio stations often.


The problem is,they play the same ones all the time,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I love Christmas but the incessant music will have me changing radio stations often.


I hate when they start it at Halloween!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Chili with corn and black beans,,,,cheddar bay biscuits,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2019)

corn in chili???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> corn in chili???


i was wondering the same thang.............. I'll put kidney beans in it, but neva corn...........


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> i was wondering the same thang.............. I'll put kidney beans in it, but neva corn...........


Ya gotta try it,,,,black beans and kidneys also,,,,sour cream on top if you want,it's like southwest chili,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Chili with corn and black beans,,,,cheddar bay biscuits,,,,View attachment 994805


I'd eat that! I would prefer white cornbread over biscuits with chili. You need a jalapeno or 3 off in there also.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2019)

Afternoon, dang near 'bout dark already.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon, dang near 'bout dark already.


and time to clock out!! Later folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

evening all.

Ruger, dark already?   You back to GA?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2019)

Feels good outside !!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feels good outside !!!


Had the fan in the window all day. Love get'n cool fresh air in this hole.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all.
> 
> Ruger, dark already?   You back to GA?



Be back Saturday, Mrs Ruger has a baby shower here Friday night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Be back Saturday, Mrs Ruger has a baby shower here Friday night.



Normally they give babies a bath but you are in Nevada.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Normally they give babies a bath but you are in Nevada.



The least they coulda done is give her a full sized shower.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 12, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.



morning bat bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

coffee is brewing and soon will be


----------



## Batjack (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bat bro


How you do'n this morning Gman?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

Batjack said:


> How you do'n this morning Gman?



Don't know why I am up but am.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't know why I am up but am.


Yeah, my eyes opened up about 2:30 and I couldn't get them to shut again so I just got up. Prob. need a nap later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, my eyes opened up about 2:30 and I couldn't get them to shut again so I just got up. Prob. need a nap later.



Already thought about that and wondered how to avoid a nap to sleep longer tonight.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Already thought about that and wondered how to avoid a nap to sleep longer tonight.


I've got one word that promises I'll get 8 hours of sleep tonight...UNISOM. At least I got to see and hear all this folk music on PBS by get'n up this early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning y'all


----------



## Batjack (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning BloodBro.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Mng Bat,GW and BOG,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Balmy 8 deg here,no wind though,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all





Cmp1 said:


> Mng Bat,GW and BOG,,,,



morning bros

30* here.   Missed the news that it was going to get below freezing this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bros
> 
> 30* here.   Missed the news that it was going to get below freezing this morning.


High of 31 here today,,,,Alot better than yesterday,,,,high of 11 yesterday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Wonder how it is around NCH's neck of the woods,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wonder how it is around NCH's neck of the woods,,,,



Probably about 20* would be a good guess.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably about 20* would be a good guess.


Love that area around NC,,,,probably has changed since I've been there,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2019)

Dawgone 26 degrees according to the GMC.  Rather nice out to me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning fellers !!!   Dang what a breakfast spread they served this morning !!  Sausage n gravy, kuntray ham, slab bacon, biscuits, eggs, grits n sweet rolls.  I can't eat breakfast (won't sleep)  but brought Dawn a huge plate home.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning gents.......


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Mng Ruger,,,,How's your weather there today?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

37 and light rain this morning. Their talking snow overnight Friday, hope the pass doesn’t get too rough for our ride back to SLC.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 37 and light rain this morning. Their talking snow overnight Friday, hope the pass doesn’t get too rough for our ride back to SLC.


Pretty warm over there,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Here I go again on my own. 

Looked like it had snowed last night with all the heavy frost.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

I’m no cold weather fan either. I’m sure my truck is iced over at the airport.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Found out yesterday that after the Paradise and other fires led to PGE losing millions in law suits that PGE is shutting down large sections of California when the wind gets over 50 mph as a precaution. Some towns have went couple weeks without power. Why would you live there?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Found out yesterday that after the Paradise and other fires led to PGE losing millions in law suits that PGE is shutting down large sections of California when the wind gets over 50 mph as a precaution. Some towns have went couple weeks without power. Why would you live there?


How does the PSC let PGE get away with it,,,,that's crazy,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How does the PSC let PGE get away with it,,,,that's crazy,,,,



Turn it around, you tell me to turn the power on when the state prohibits clearing the forests of fuel load then the state owns the risk. What a jacked up place.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Turn it around, you tell me to turn the power on when the state prohibits clearing the forests of fuel load then the state owns the risk. What a jacked up place.


Nuts,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2019)

Rooster bullets and a water


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2019)

Mornin`, folks. That cup of strong chicory is good after the hunt this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2019)

I forgot to say "Good Morning"!!!  I'z been busy though and 'bout caught up now!
How ya'll are?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Morning Keebs, finer than a frog hair split three ways, and you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2019)

Time to head back to the swamp.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Morning Keebs, finer than a frog hair split three ways, and you?


doing good, gotta use up some vacation time, so taking Monday off, love looking forward to 3 day weekends!


Nicodemus said:


> Time to head back to the swamp.


I hope to get some time in even if it's just to sit & watch Mother Nature at her best!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> doing good, gotta use up some vacation time, so taking Monday off, love looking forward to 3 day weekends!
> I hope to get some time in even if it's just to sit & watch Mother Nature at her best!!




I stayed at the house yesterday, and in the bed nearly all day. Sinuses locked me down. I tried to go hunting two times, and never got out the door. I`m making up for it now though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> doing good, gotta use up some vacation time, so taking Monday off, love looking forward to 3 day weekends!
> I hope to get some time in even if it's just to sit & watch Mother Nature at her best!!


Mng prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng prettier than ME,,,,


Afternoon!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

afternoon keebsisthebestist


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon keebsisthebestist


who's telling stories on me now?!?!?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2019)

Bustin the big rocks today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> who's telling stories on me now?!?!?



If you had access to the secret back room.....oops I let that slip out.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Bustin the big rocks today


rut-roh...............


gobbleinwoods said:


> If you had access to the secret back room.....oops I let that slip out.


but, but, but, I ..............oh wait, lemme see if this button works...........brb


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

keebs is looking for the magic button to open the door when she needs to double secret magic word.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Proud Aunt moment! 
My nephew passed his 4th and final CPA exam! He worked SO hard. I'm SO proud of him. 
That makes 3 nephews, 2 nieces and a niece in law all in the accounting/tax field. 
Bless em.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud Aunt moment!
> My nephew passed his 4th and final CPA exam! He worked SO hard. I'm SO proud of him.
> That makes 3 nephews, 2 nieces and a niece in law all in the accounting/tax field.
> Bless em.


Numbers must run in the family, huh?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Numbers must run in the family, huh?


Crazy aint it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Afternoon guys and gals,,,,heat wave out here,27 degrees,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crazy aint it.




SIL is a CPA and has done very well with her own Firm.

Not only that, 2 of her children and an older Sister work there. They've all got some level of Accounting degrees, just not the CPA Licenses.

I've gotten very reduced rates for all of my Tax preparation for years, thankfully.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2019)

Dang Amazon folks coming to the house every day .... I ain't even started Christmas shopping yet. Wifey making it rain!???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang Amazon folks coming to the house every day .... I ain't even started Christmas shopping yet. Wifey making it rain!???



Duuude, was comin back from a Dr appt for Jag up in Smyrna and when I got back down near Fayetteville on Hwy 314 we saw what had to be around 50-60 Amazon Prime delivery Vans, maybe more. They were in groups anywhere from 4-6 to 10-12 just constantly comim at us. Never seen anything like it, must have been a warehouse close by they were leaving from.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2019)

Ello !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ello !!!



Howdy Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackbro.




Hiya Chiefgro !!!  Chili for work supper...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Replica of the pony express station that was here in the 1800s.
The stage coach that actually ran between here and a Chinese mining camp NW of here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey Quack...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

evenin quack and Ruger


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Replica of the pony express station that was here in the 1800s.
> The stage coach that actually ran between here and a Chinese mining camp NW of here.View attachment 994926View attachment 994927




That's very cool!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

The guns of the county Sheriff from the late 1800s to early 1900s


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

There’s a doc here that was a world class hunter, think Remington. His trophy collection is unbelievable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2019)

As my Bloodbro would say, time to bust some rocks/make the doughnuts...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2019)

Chief,

how-d


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As my Bloodbro would say, time to bust some rocks/make the doughnuts...



How many nights left on this stretch?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> 
> how-d



How-do G$


----------



## Batjack (Dec 12, 2019)

Glad I ain't got no where to go tonight.... 39* and raining right straight down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 12, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Glad I ain't got no where to go tonight.... 39* and raining right straight down.



Bout as far as I'm gonna go is horizontal watchin TV til I see the back of my lids.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout as far as I'm gonna go is horizontal watchin TV til I see the back of my lids.



Did the same until I woke up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh and is it raining!!!! Bet quack at the slip and slide is having oodles of fun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

morning and coffee time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Headed to the ER ... Think I have broke my collar bone.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2019)

Morning. Hope it’s not broke blood.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2019)

Raining and thunder here. Quack be getting heavy rain as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the ER ... Think I have broke my collar bone.



Hope not but how?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Raining and thunder here. Quack be getting heavy rain as well.



Rain, rain, and more rain but no thunder in 30055 yet.

morning Trad


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the ER ... Think I have broke my collar bone.




Dang bloodbro, what happened?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain, rain, and more rain but no thunder in 30055 yet.
> 
> morning Trad



Cow n flat rock here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope not but how?


Got up in the middle of the night (didn't turn lights on) to go to the restroom and tripped over something. Fell directly on my shoulder. I'm in some of the worst pain I have ever felt. Can't move my Right arm and shoulder at all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang bloodbro, what happened?


Fat guy fell down in the dark.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Fat guy fell down in the dark.



Fat guys are supposed to bounce.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fat guys are supposed to bounce.


I may have ... Damage was done on the 2nd landing. 
In all seriousness, I'm really worried!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I may have ... Damage was done on the 2nd landing.
> In all seriousness, I'm really worried!



We joke but not being able to move the arm is potentially serious.   Are you going to the ER or wait and see your PCP?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Got up in the middle of the night (didn't turn lights on) to go to the restroom and tripped over something. Fell directly on my shoulder. I'm in some of the worst pain I have ever felt. Can't move my Right arm and shoulder at all.


Wow,,,,you probably dislocated your shoulder,been there Done that,God awful pain,,,,

Sorry for you,,,,get to the ER,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Heat wave here,,,,34 degrees here,cloudy with no wind,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Fat guy fell down in the dark.







blood on the ground said:


> I may have ... Damage was done on the 2nd landing.
> In all seriousness, I'm really worried!



Dude, that SUX!

Daggum, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Got up in the middle of the night (didn't turn lights on) to go to the restroom and tripped over something. Fell directly on my shoulder. I'm in some of the worst pain I have ever felt. Can't move my Right arm and shoulder at all.




Make a sling or tape that arm to you til you get to the DR.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We joke but not being able to move the arm is potentially serious.   Are you going to the ER or wait and see your PCP?


Wife is driving me to the ER. About the only thing that works on my right arm is my thumb.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Make a sling or tape that arm to you til you get to the DR.


Done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,,you probably dislocated your shoulder,been there Done that,God awful pain,,,,
> 
> Sorry for you,,,,get to the ER,,,,


Hope that's all it is. How bad is the relocate? Asking for a friend?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Done.


If it is dislocated,when they reset it,it will feel much better,,,,after all the pain go's away from them resetting it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Morning, I think.  4.5 inches of rain at the shack, one long miserable, wet, muddy night in the mines.  2 down, 5 to go.


Danggit Bbro, you a'ight man ???


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope that's all it is. How bad is the relocate? Asking for a friend?


Praying for you Bro,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, I think.  4.5 inches of rain at the shack, one long miserable, wet, muddy night in the mines.  2 down, 5 to go.
> 
> 
> Danggit Bbro, you a'ight man ???


I will be fine!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope that's all it is. How bad is the relocate? Asking for a friend?



Have dislocated mine more than once playing ball, excrutiating  pain, Coach would pop it right back in, instant relief, back on the field.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2019)

Morning friends.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have dislocated mine more than once playing ball, excrutiating  pain, Coach would pop it right back in, instant relief, back on the field.


Yep,but I was in pain for a few days,light duty work,left handed,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mng Mud,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a shoulder expert !!!  LOL !!  Tore my rotator cuff 4 times, scoped twice, cut twice.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a shoulder expert !!!  LOL !!  Tore my rotator cuff 4 times, scoped twice, cut twice.


Wow,,,,my shoulder has never given me a problem since,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

But you played ball,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning friends.




Mudro, mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> But you played ball,,,,




Yessir, for more years than I can count.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, for more years than I can count.


I wrestled a bit in HS,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, for more years than I can count.


What position did you play?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Chief, mud, SwampY, quack   

welcome to the daily vertical group


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have dislocated mine more than once playing ball, excrutiating  pain, Coach would pop it right back in, instant relief, back on the field.



Had a white water paddling parter who would pop his out occasionally doing a high brace in his kayak.   We'd pop it back in and he would paddle out of the canyons we would be in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mng GW,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Only time I've ever dislocated mine I got lucky. It popped out and popped back in playing touch football with a bunch of buddies. I hit the ground diving for an interception(caught it) hit the ground and heard and felt it pop out, got up and it went back. Continued playing for about an hour and all seemed fine, until after the fact and we were at a buddies drinkin a couple beers. Went to lift probably my 2nd beer and shoulder bout sent me to the floor. Then again during the night I couldn't rollover in bed without grabbing that arm. 

Went to the ER in the wee hours of the night and they said it was back in place and put it in a sling. Nothin else.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What position did you play?



Played DE and TE in foosball,(never came off the field) Pitcher/3rd baseman in baseball.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Only time I've ever dislocated mine I got lucky. It popped out and popped back in playing touch football with a bunch of buddies. I hit the ground diving for an interception(caught it) hit the ground and heard and felt it pop out, got up and it went back. Continued playing for about an hour and all seemed fine, until after the fact and we were at a buddies drinkin a couple beers. Went to lift probably my 2nd beer and shoulder bout sent me to the floor. Then again during the night I couldn't rollover in bed without grabbing that arm.
> 
> Went to the ER in the wee hours of the night and they said it was back in place and put it in a sling. Nothin else.....


I fell in a unseen hole playing Frisbee,showing off in front of a few ladies at the lake,,,,drankin brewskis of course


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I will be fine!




Dude, suck up the well wishes while you can! 

Tomorrow we will be calling you a Sissy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I fell in a unseen hole playing Frisbee,showing off in front of a few ladies at the lake,,,,drankin brewskis of course



I remember those days!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 13, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 13, 2019)

Sorry for your ails BBro, hope you get it fixed O.K.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mng Bat,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I remember those days!




I NEVA did anything stooped like that . . .  2 Melatonins, 1 Benadryl and it sleepy time.

Good day all, it's gonna be nasty all day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude, suck up the well wishes while you can!
> 
> Tomorrow we will be calling you a Sissy.


I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

On a another subject, MizT and I got Jag a SAFE for a Christmas present. It arrived by Fed Ex and when the driver was trying to get it out of the Van I told Jag to help him and grab it. Driver looked at me and said, "this is HEAVY man". 

I could see he was even struggling with it and still had some of the weight on another stack of boxes. He warned us again as he slid it off to us and we set it straight on the ground. I told Jag we weren't picking that thing up way out in the driveway and carryin it in, "go get the wheelbarrow". We rolled that Sucka up the steps on front porch and into the livingroom.

MizT and I were rofl last night about it. She said she had no idea it was that heavy when she ordered it online.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I fell in a unseen hole playing Frisbee,showing off in front of a few ladies at the lake,,,,drankin brewskis of course


Nocking back some Zimas an playing frisbee golf don't mix bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nocking back some Zimas an playing frisbee golf don't mix bro!




Zimas ???  Oh Snapppppppppp . . .I'm outta here...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2019)

Morning!!

GO IRWIN!!!!!! State Bound, Git'em Boys!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the ER ... Think I have broke my collar bone.





blood on the ground said:


> Got up in the middle of the night (didn't turn lights on) to go to the restroom and tripped over something. Fell directly on my shoulder. I'm in some of the worst pain I have ever felt. Can't move my Right arm and shoulder at all.





blood on the ground said:


> I may have ... Damage was done on the 2nd landing.
> In all seriousness, I'm really worried!


Update, please sir!!  Lawd, makes my shoulder just thinkin 'bout you!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nocking back some Zimas an playing frisbee golf don't mix bro!


? ? ? ?,if I remember right,it was PBR,pony keg,,,,in my van refrigerator,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Update, please sir!!  Lawd, makes my shoulder just thinkin 'bout you!!



Setting in the ER


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the ER


Hold on when they get an x-ray,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the ER




Hope it`s nothing serious and that you have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the ER


Are you at the new Paulding hospital?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The guns of the county Sheriff from the late 1800s to early 1900sView attachment 994928




What is that pump rifle? Looks like a 22.


Those are some impressive mounts too. A musk ox would be a dream hunt for me, along with a moose. The tusks on that elephant look like they came off a Colombian mammoth.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> What is that pump rifle? Looks like a 22.
> 
> 
> Those are some impressive mounts too. A musk ox would be a dream hunt for me, along with a moose. The tusks on that elephant look like they came off a Columbian mammoth.


Looks like a Winchester model 1860 upgrade. I've got one, but it's the regular "gallery gun" with smooth / ungroved forearm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the ER


Hope all is well. Never had a dislocated shoulder myself, but my boy did. His shoulder was just kinda hanging there. Told him I was taking him to ER. He popped that thing right back in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!
> 
> GO IRWIN!!!!!! State Bound, Git'em Boys!!!!


Do you know what time they play? I'll be watching tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you know what time they play? I'll be watching tonight.


Tomorrow morning at 10:00!!  Just heard bad news on Coach, he's not doing good, I just  he makes it until after they win.........to have gone through all they have this season, they gotta win!  Most all the teams we have played has done something special to join us in praying for Coach, it's been awesome to see the outpouring of support!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Tomorrow morning at 10:00!!  Just heard bad news on Coach, he's not doing good, I just  he makes it until after they win.........to have gone through all they have this season, they gotta win!  Most all the teams we have played has done something special to join us in praying for Coach, it's been awesome to see the outpouring of support!


Thanks! I may still be home. I've heard about his health.
GON go to spend the night in some fancy hotel Sat. night for H22's Christmas party. I gotta wear high heels.  Hope I don't fall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

Speaking of ivory, the price has gone out of sight. Makes me want to visit Siberia or Alaska and try to find some myself.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Are you at the new Paulding hospital?


Cartersville


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Good morning crew......last day out west, head home tomorrow. Got to check with BILs, wife came to room late saying something about me going to Colorado elk hunting with her brothers.

”Have gun will travel”


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Cartersville



Dang birthday partner, your supposed to hold up the young and agile part, I just have to be good looking. 

Hope it’s simple bro and heal quick.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> What is that pump rifle? Looks like a 22.
> 
> 
> Those are some impressive mounts too. A musk ox would be a dream hunt for me, along with a moose. The tusks on that elephant look like they came off a Colombian mammoth.



It’s a Winchester pump .22, my grandfather gave me the exact same gun.

The Docs grandkids donated the mount collection when he passed. The county maintains them. That boy traveled to get that collection.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

God`s Country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Still getting a very steady rain and heavy at times, we're socked in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Still getting a very steady rain and heavy at times, we're socked in here.



Same here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> God`s Country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 995012



If that is today's picture, where is the rain?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> God`s Country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 995012



Man, I miss them swamps and river bottoms.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Still getting a very steady rain and heavy at times, we're socked in here.


It a cold flooding rain too.  AND DARK. 
A friend was GON bring me some flat boots( mine are high heel), but I told her not to get out in this mess. I'll go to the room and put on my Uggs if need be.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mechanical things always fascinate me. Saw how the settlers knew how far they travelled yesterday, “made 5 miles today.”

Odometer driven by a screw off the wagon wheel with marked wooden gears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It a cold flooding rain too.  AND DARK.
> A friend was GON bring me some flat boots( mine are high heel), but I told her not to get out in this mess. I'll go to the room and put on my Uggs if need be.




I was out of the loop on the specifics of this forecast, had no idea we were going to get this much rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It a cold flooding rain too.  AND DARK.
> A friend was GON bring me some flat boots( mine are high heel), but I told her not to get out in this mess. I'll go to the room and put on my Uggs if need be.



You have UGGS with heels?   That's high class right there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mechanical things always fascinate me. Saw how the settlers knew how far they travelled yesterday, “made 5 miles today.”
> 
> Odometer driven by a screw off the wagon wheel with marked wooden gears.View attachment 995013View attachment 995014View attachment 995015




Now that's pretty dang cool!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have UGGS with heels?   That's high class right there.




MizT ordered some leopard print lined Crocs last night for a Christmas present from me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

I gotta change a toilet tank valve today, currently still in procrastinatin' mode.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Apache and Shoshone lived here before settlers. Lots of native Americans still in the area.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have UGGS with heels?   That's high class right there.





Jeff C. said:


> MizT ordered some leopard print lined Crocs last night for a Christmas present from me.


We're going shopping tomorrow for my gift.  It's the ONLY one he shops for. I do the rest. I just don't get it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If that is today's picture, where is the rain?




Yesterday. It`s been raining off and on since then. From last night till now it has been near about nonstop.

We fixing to have to run into Americus to get chicken feed too. Not fond of driving in this mess. At least Grannie`s Kitchen is on the list for dinner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh, I passed on a buck yesterday evening that I really am starting to regret now....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yesterday. It`s been raining off and on since then. From last night till now it has been near about nonstop.
> 
> We fixing to have to run into Americus to get chicken feed too. Not fond of driving in this mess. At least Grannie`s Kitchen is on the list for dinner.



I've got to go out and get chicken feed also.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2019)

I gotta go get dog food during lunch, dentist cleaning appt. @4:00 then get groceries at Wally World.........whoo-hoo...not.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We're going shopping tomorrow for my gift.  It's the ONLY one he shops for. I do the rest. I just don't get it.




MizT don't like me shoppin, said I spend too much.  I do it anyway though

She just wants to spend it herself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, I passed on a buck yesterday evening that I really am starting to regret now....



Don't know whether to  or  on this'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Toilet valve replaced.....now I gotta go get MizT's former car an Emissions test. 

Not that bad though, we have a drivethru facility close by.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT don't like me shoppin, said I spend too much.  I do it anyway though
> 
> She just wants to spend it herself.


I'd get a half piece of chewing gum. He'll pinch a penny until it toots.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Little part of our evening, the best restaurant in town is old school, you enter through the bar. Its a fav with miners, cowboys and other locals. Need less to say lots of weathered guys in boots, jeans and some cowboy hats at the bar.

On the way out my 5 year old nephew spots a catahoula cattle dog under a bar stool and wants to pet it. Mrs Ruger holds my nephew back and speaks to the cowboy. He says something to the dog and it pops out from under the bar stool and lays on the floor behind the stool. My nephew sits on the floor and the tough old working dog has his head in my nephews lap looking up as the little guy pets him. We walk off and the cowboy mutters something and the dog scoots back under the stool. That ole boy lives with that working dog.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Toilet valve replaced.....now I gotta go get MizT's former car an Emissions test.
> 
> Not that bad though, we have a drivethru facility close by.


They still do those?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Little part of our evening, the best restaurant in town is old school, you enter through the bar. Its a fav with miners, cowboys and other locals. Need less to say lots of weathered guys in boots, jeans and some cowboy hats at the bar.
> 
> On the way out my 5 year old nephew spots a catahoula cattle dog under a bar stool and wants to pet it. Mrs Ruger holds my nephew back and speaks to the cowboy. He says something to the dog and it pops out from under the bar stool and lays on the floor behind the stool. My nephew sits on the floor and the tough old working dog has his head in my nephews lap looking up as the little guy pets him. We walk off and the cowboy mutters something and the dog scoots back under the stool. That ole boy lives with that working dog.


Cool,,,,never heard of that cattledog before,,,,I'll have to look it up,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Speaking of MizT, I've got to find her a Birthday present too. It's right before Christmas on the 23rd. I hate it because it's easy to forget it quite regular with all the Christmas shopping and preparing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> They still do those?




Emissions test? here where I live they do, it's a scam and needs to end, sooner than later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Little part of our evening, the best restaurant in town is old school, you enter through the bar. Its a fav with miners, cowboys and other locals. Need less to say lots of weathered guys in boots, jeans and some cowboy hats at the bar.
> 
> On the way out my 5 year old nephew spots a catahoula cattle dog under a bar stool and wants to pet it. Mrs Ruger holds my nephew back and speaks to the cowboy. He says something to the dog and it pops out from under the bar stool and lays on the floor behind the stool. My nephew sits on the floor and the tough old working dog has his head in my nephews lap looking up as the little guy pets him. We walk off and the cowboy mutters something and the dog scoots back under the stool. That ole boy lives with that working dog.




I've been around quite a few down in Louisiana. Trained with some in Memphis, and my Sister has owned 2 herself.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been around quite a few down in Louisiana. Trained with some in Memphis, and my Sister has owned 2 herself.



Popular out here for working cattle or sheep.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been around quite a few down in Louisiana. Trained with some in Memphis, and my Sister has owned 2 herself.


Google calls them leopard dogs,,,,the LA state dog,,,,cool,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Popular out here for working cattle or sheep.


Are they related to Australian cattledogs,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Are they related to Australian cattledogs,,,,



I don’t know but some do cross breed them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Pretty dog,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Are they related to Australian cattledogs,,,,




No sir, here ya go:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catahoula_Leopard_Dog


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

When I was training with a Schutzhund Club in Memephis some boys came over out of Arkansas with some they had cross bred with pits. Good Lord at the disposition of those dogs, and the size of their heads. Them dogs didn't show a single iota of fear/shyness whatsoever. They strolled around us and all of our dogs like they owned the place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Are they related to Australian cattledogs,,,,




No, Catahoula`s are originally from Spanish war dogs that the Conquistadors had with them as they invaded what is now the southern United States. they got fed a lot of Indians, both dead and alive. Some of those old journals will nearly turn your stomach.

The breed is one of the finest though, in my opinion. They rank right up there with Blue Heelers, Plott`s, and Jagd`s.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No, Catahoula`s are originally from Spanish war dogs that the Conquistadors had with them as they invaded what is now the southern United States. they got fed a lot of Indians, both dead and alive. Some of those old journals will nearly turn your stomach.
> 
> The breed is one of the finest though, in my opinion. They rank right up there with Blue Heelers, Plott`s, and Jagd`s.



The ones my sister owned would run head on into anything, never saw one backdown from nothin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Yet gentle with kids and (welcome) guests.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

Yessir, they are loyal too. 

Well, the rain just quit. I`m headed back out to a deer stand.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2019)

Nic did the Spanish also breed some of those dogs with the native Americans dogs that had red wolf in them. I read somewhere that is where the blue eyes came from. We always kept a couple hanging around the barn when I was growing up to keep varmints away


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yet gentle with kids and (welcome) guests.



I’ve hunted over some that were good squirrel dogs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Nic did the Spanish also breed some of those dogs with the native Americans dogs that had red wolf in them. I read somewhere that is where the blue eyes came from. We always kept a couple hanging around the barn when I was growing up to keep varmints away




Not in the studies I did on them. The dogs that the Indians had is what is now called the Carolina dog. This dog is typically yellow or tan, and like all Pariah dogs, favors a Dingo. There are still some wild ones in a few places in Florida, Southeast Georgia, and South Carolina along the Savannah River swamps. I don`t know where the blue eye trait came from, but it wouldn`t have been from the red wolf. There eyes are a piercing yellow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve hunted over some that were good squirrel dogs.



They are a very adaptable breed, no doubt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2019)

There are a few in the Apalachicola National Forest too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Nic did the Spanish also breed some of those dogs with the native Americans dogs that had red wolf in them. I read somewhere that is where the blue eyes came from. We always kept a couple hanging around the barn when I was growing up to keep varmints away



That was a thought at one time, but dismissed due to DNA analysis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

If I ever get another dog it will probably be a Catahoula.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 13, 2019)

Afternoon evabody.What a miserable day to be running errands.4 hours.3 stores and 5 miles total.It's the Christmas season in the 30078.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2019)

I would like another catahoula but where I live it wouldn’t be fair to the dog. They need to be free


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Dr thinks I have torn some of the ligaments in my shoulder. Xrays look good, nothing broken.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like a neat dog,,,,cattledogs definitely have dingo in them,,,,I had a guy tell me my Red cattledog was fat,I told him not fat,just wide body,,,,they have that wide chest,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dr thinks I have torn some of the ligaments in my shoulder. Xrays look good, nothing broken.


Well,at least nothing broken,may be awhile to heal,any good meds?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dr thinks I have torn some of the ligaments in my shoulder. Xrays look good, nothing broken.


MRI?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Well,at least nothing broken,may be awhile to heal,any good meds?


Yep they gave me some ... I hate taken it. Gives me a bad headache!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> MRI?


Tuesday


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep they gave me some ... I hate taken it. Gives me a bad headache!


Me too,but I have too,,,,

Sorry to hear about this,prayers for a fast recovery,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Me too,but I have too,,,,
> 
> Sorry to hear about this,prayers for a fast recovery,,,,


Gracias


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't go anywhere outside without my walking stick,after last year's fall on the ice,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Afternoon brethren !!!  Looking like another cool/wet night in the mines.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon brethren !!!  Looking like another cool/wet night in the mines.


Lock the hubs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Lock the hubs




Truck 'bout stays in auto 4wd.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Fried salmon patties, smashed taters, peas and cheddar cheese biscuits for work supper, and a bowl of chili for later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Lock the hubs




F-250 will get stuck on wet grass, heavy/too much torque/wussy AT Michelin tires, just did make it out the haul road this morning.  Miss my lil 4x4 Nissan.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Tuesday



Doc who did my thumb also does elbows and shoulders.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> F-250 will get stuck on wet grass, heavy/too much torque/wussy AT Michelin tires, just did make it out the haul road this morning.  Miss my lil 4x4 Nissan.



There is a 4X4 chebby down the road from me.    Been there a couple days but I've not stopped to look at it.   Interested?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> F-250 will get stuck on wet grass, heavy/too much torque/wussy AT Michelin tires, just did make it out the haul road this morning.  Miss my lil 4x4 Nissan.


Get a real truck,,,,Dodge


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Sorry but it is red too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Thumbs/elbows/shoulders R Us . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is a 4X4 chebby down the road from me.    Been there a couple days but I've not stopped to look at it.   Interested?


I do like the Vortex engine,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry but it is red too.


You guys like white trucks?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

I like Gun Metal gray,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys like white trucks?



Not I.   I've had green, grey, brown, and oh yeah one white 25 years ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

My last one was tan and currently gun metal grey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks, but no red in my yard !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys like white trucks?




3 out of 4 of my vehicles are white.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Dodge has a really pretty blue out now,,,,it's a different kind of blue, I like it,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I do like the Vortex engine,,,,


I had 320,000 on my vortex before the odometer quit working a 1.5 year ago. Just replaced the engine back in October due to using oil.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 out of 4 of my vehicles are white.



Racist


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Racist


? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?



bet he gives them female names too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)

https://www.ramtrucks.com/ram-2500.html#trims


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dr thinks I have torn some of the ligaments in my shoulder. Xrays look good, nothing broken.


Thanks for the update. Only reason I checked this evening. GON go back to watching HS feetsball.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Uuhhh ... Eating supper with my left hand? I need to be in a highchair and have a bib on!


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for the update. Only reason I checked this evening. GON go back to watching HS feetsball.


It's  getting  good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

cramer said:


> It's  getting  good


Might be an OT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Uuhhh ... Eating supper with my left hand? I need to be in a highchair and have a bib on!


Long as you can get in in your mouff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dr thinks I have torn some of the ligaments in my shoulder. Xrays look good, nothing broken.



Durn bloodbro, that sucks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

My white truck is 23 yrs old and the paint still looks pretty dang good.
Still has a gloss to it, not faded/dull.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn bloodbro, that sucks.


GON be a long healing process? ain't sure what I'm going to do about work! Tight living in my future! Thank goodness it's winter and I can cook beans and tater on the wood stove!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> GON be a long healing process? ain't sure what I'm going to do about work! Tight living in my future! Thank goodness it's winter and I can cook beans and tater on the wood stove!



Yessir, I hope all goes well going forward.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 13, 2019)

Glad to hear nothing was broken BloodBro.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 13, 2019)

hope everyone is doing OK
Been a bit on the hazardous driving conditons around here lately.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 13, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> View attachment 995094
> 
> hope everyone is doing OK
> Been a bit on the hazardous driving conditons around here lately.
> ...


Back in the late 80's we had my Goddaughter leaving carrots for the reindeer and a twelve pack of Bud for Santa...since her house was the last before he flew home, a few beers were O.K.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2019)

Dangitman! Can't sleep a wink!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2019)

Just sat on the throne and scratched an itching leg. Few seconds later feel the drip of blood flowing. I declare an end to worst year possible competition and out return to mediocre. Prayers sent brother.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

morning,

Dave, cut you nails
bloodbro, open wide


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2019)

Mornin`. Rain got out of here around 3 or so. Fixin` to head to a deer stand shortly. Coffee and the fire is good this mornin`.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Good morning  fellers ,
thanks for the coffee  G 
good luck  Nic.
Get better  Blood.
we're  heading to West  End  today to visit loved ones passed for the holidays .


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Always an adventure  going to Westview


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

It used to be nice. I can remember  going to West End Mall and it was a big deal.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

There are deer and lots of turkey on this 500 acre tract


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Nobody  wants to  go ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

Cowboy coffee up!

Didn’t think the rain was ever going to quit.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

I missed  the sleep in notice


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Diesel  was ready to go out. He no likes the rain


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Cowboy coffee up!
> 
> Didn’t think the rain was ever going to quit.



giddy up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

cramer said:


> I missed  the sleep in notice



me too


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

cramer said:


> Diesel  was ready to go out. He no likes the rain



Ric wasn’t liking it too much yesterday either. I was watching his body language  as he paced around on the porch and actually saw him suck it up and run out into it to take care of business.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> giddy up



Whoaaa Nelly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Goot morning !!!  Bbro having to wipe left handed ='s stinky fangers..

Total of 6.5 inches of rain in 2 days in the MON, pose to be moving back in Mon-Tues.  Truck is trashed.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> GON be a long healing process? ain't sure what I'm going to do about work! Tight living in my future! Thank goodness it's winter and I can cook beans and tater on the wood stove!


Light duty?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Mng gents,,,.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Balmy 31 degrees out here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot morning !!!  Bbro having to wipe left handed ='s stinky fangers..
> 
> Total of 6.5 inches of rain in 2 days in the MON, pose to be moving back in Mon-Tues.  Truck is trashed.




 Sorry Bbro, but Quack is right. No one else woulda even thought about that. Dat boy's got experience in these matters.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot morning !!!  Bbro having to wipe left handed ='s stinky fangers..
> 
> Total of 6.5 inches of rain in 2 days in the MON, pose to be moving back in Mon-Tues.  Truck is trashed.


Wiping left handed is rough,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Haven't checked my rainfall totals yet, but 6.5" in 2 days is more than enough.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Don't forget to check under your fingernails,Blood,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Just checked, I got 5.25" in 2 days according to mine. Seemed like 10".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just checked, I got 5.25" in 2 days according to mine. Seemed like 10".




That's what I tell the wife . . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I tell the wife . . .


? ? ? ?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning y’all. It be wet


----------



## Batjack (Dec 14, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning  guys,
just finished  a Flintstones  breakfast


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Guy down the road  has emus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

cramer said:


> Guy down the road  has emus




Several years ago folks flooded the Emu market, then it died and they couldn't feed afford to feed 'em anymore, just turned 'em loose..


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Makes a mess of scrambled  eggs  
hope he don't  have trail cameras


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

gon a hunt me some pies in the window sills later today
I'm  honor roll


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2019)

Will work for chuckles


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I tell the wife . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

cramer said:


> Guy down the road  has emus


----------



## Batjack (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Several years ago folks flooded the Emu market, then it died and they couldn't feed afford to feed 'em anymore, just turned 'em loose..


I was hunting just south of Toomsboro back around that time. Had a guy walk into camp talking about a 6 foot tall turkey he seen, couldn't convince him that it wasn't turkey but a emu. He about got laughed out of camp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Only 48hrs to go !!!  Come on Wed morning !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Sleep meds are upon me, good night/day fellers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Several years ago folks flooded the Emu market, then it died and they couldn't feed afford to feed 'em anymore, just turned 'em loose..



Some of them got jobs selling insurance though.


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Some of them got jobs selling insurance though.



A co-worker had several. The biggest male feel in love with him and would chase all over the yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

basstrkr said:


> A co-worker had several. The biggest male feel in love with him and would chase all over the yard.



Them things will hurt you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Anybody raise Alpacas around you guys?or Buffalo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Anybody raise Alpacas around you guys?or Buffalo?




Alpacas Yes, only seen a Buffalo or two


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Anybody raise Alpacas around you guys?or Buffalo?


Have a co-worker that has about 30. They sell the fiber but it is also a huge tax write off for their small farm and equipment. They don't do it for the money but because they enjoy it. Every spring, they have 'shearing day' and invite all of the office folk to bring their kids out, cook hot dogs and hamburgers, etc. It brings a lot of joy to them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Anybody raise Alpacas around you guys?or Buffalo?



There is one alpaca farm in my county about 12 miles from me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Alpacas Yes, only seen a Buffalo or two


A lady down the way has a few Alpacas,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Have a co-worker that has about 30. They sell the fiber but it is also a huge tax write off for their small farm and equipment. They don't do it for the money but because they enjoy it. Every spring, they have 'shearing day' and invite all of the office folk to bring their kids out, cook hot dogs and hamburgers, etc. It brings a lot of joy to them.


Nice thing they do,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 14, 2019)

Morning folks 

Once again fog has set in. Been a funny winter so far not a lot of snow but man has it been foggy and to tell the truth I'd rather drive on ice then in the fog you just stare into it wondering what's going to pop out next


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Once again fog has set in. Been a funny winter so far not a lot of snow but man has it been foggy and to tell the truth I'd rather drive on ice then in the fog you just stare into it wondering what's going to pop out next




How you doin Uncle Mikey?

Good to see you ramblin around....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2019)

Good morning.....drove through a blizzard for 3 hours but we’re onboard in SLC headed home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.....drove through a blizzard for 3 hours but we’re onboard in SLC headed home.



Safe travels


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey! Looks like Keebs team is winning! 
Fixin to go eat brunch/lunch and watch H22's team in the hotel room. Go Oconee. I packed a suit case. H22 pack extra underware and that's all. Well, he does have hang-up clothes for tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Anybody raise Alpacas around you guys?or Buffalo?




Couple of different folks around here have fooled with raising buffalo. Couple of things to know about them. It takes a tough fence to keep them in, and a tamed buffalo is THE most dangerous animal you will probably ever be around. They are nothing to play with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey! Looks like Keebs team is winning!
> Fixin to go eat brunch/lunch and watch H22's team in the hotel room. Go Oconee. I packed a suit case. H22 pack extra underware and that's all. Well, he does have hang-up clothes for tonight.




Y'all have FUN!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Couple of different folks around here have fooled with raising buffalo. Couple of things to know about them. It takes a tough fence to keep them in, and a tamed buffalo is THE most dangerous animal you will probably ever be around. They are nothing to play with.


Yes sir and my wife can tell you first hand about growing up around Buffalo and Beefalo. 

She, her twin sister and brother grew up poor on a small farm in rural WV. The neighboring farm was owned by a man named Morris Jennings. He grew up dirt poor on the same farm that he died on but went on to become a coal miner then owner of a large Coal Company and later spent his days on this earth as a philanthropist. He employed my wife's brother from about the age of ten until he moved away in his late twenties. If not for this man, my wife, her siblings and many rural WV kids would have went hungry more days than not. He built schools, churches, homes, post offices, etc, etc. Never asked for a dime. I am talking millions and million and millions. 

Anyways, he loved farming but with all that Coal money, he expanded his farm to thousands of acres and filled it with his prized animals, Buffalo and Beefalo. My wife says that he had hundreds of hands working the farm and it was as pristine as any park in America. We still have to drive through his farm (now owned by his son's and still working) to get to her parents place. My wife tells me that the church where he is buried on top of the hill from his place didn't have running water or electricity until he modernized in the early 80's. His tombstone is a large polished black marble stone with gold engravings overlooking his farm. On the front is his tombstone are his and his wife's names with entry and expiration dates with a shovel and pickax (coal symbol) in the middle but on the back is a gold engraved mural of his farm engraved from exactly where he is buried. I will see if I can find pictures. Absolutely beautiful!

Well, my wife and her brother and sister roamed those farms their entire childhoods and have sooo many stories, especially with the Buffalo. In fact, it was his farm and their childhood that are the inspiration behind most of their books. 

This was their first book- If anyone wants a copy or two for your children or grandchildren, let me know and I will send you copy's, we have tons in the basement. 

https://www.amazon.com/Thomas-Learns-Lesson-Sonya-Petrie-ebook/dp/B00I850A3G


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Couple of different folks around here have fooled with raising buffalo. Couple of things to know about them. It takes a tough fence to keep them in, and a tamed buffalo is THE most dangerous animal you will probably ever be around. They are nothing to play with.


A couple people raise buffalo up here,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Afternoon !!  Blue skies !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!  Blue skies !!!



But windy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But windy





It'll help dry out some roads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Wife bringing me a sack full of gut buster Krystals ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It'll help dry out some roads.



I dumped 2.5" out of the rain gauge this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I dumped 2.5" out of the rain gauge this morning.




4.5 Thursday, 2.0 Friday.  More coming Mon-Tues


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2019)

Home sweet home! Back in GA.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Home sweet home! Back in GA.



Welcome back Ruger


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome back Ruger



Thanks G, blizzard in the mountains made the ride to SLC interesting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks G, blizzard in the mountains made the ride to SLC interesting.



Pucker time !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pucker time !!



When the semis are installing chains and you keep breaking traction your focused.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> When the semis are installing chains and you keep breaking traction your focused.



ahhh the good times.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2019)

Time to bust some mud and chalk … Somebody hava drank for me


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 14, 2019)

Dang Ruger you in the chalk game now


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

Rutgers driving through the next star wars movie!
Morning brethren! Doritos and water for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2019)

blood, try to get some shut eye.

morning all

coffee is specially good this morning.


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2019)

Good morning  fellers  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  G  
morning hunt with my son and the go check on Mom.

Hope everyone  has a great day


----------



## Batjack (Dec 15, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2019)

Another good morning to hunt. Hope ya`ll are well.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 15, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Another good morning to hunt. Hope ya`ll are well.


Good luck, Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

Kill one of them bruisers Nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2019)

Morning ya'll !!!   33 degrees in the MON.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Good mornin crew.......did some serious catching up on sleep.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

21 degrees here in the tundra,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Says 40 here in CVille


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

Morning... It was painful but, I can touch my chin with my right hand today! Friday I couldn't raise it above my belt!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... It was painful but, I can touch my chin with my right hand today! Friday I couldn't raise it above my belt!


I truly feel for you,,,,but this is a good sign,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... It was painful but, I can touch my chin with my right hand today! Friday I couldn't raise it above my belt!


I was a stock clerk with Kroger at the time of my shoulder dislocation,,,,on light duty for like a week,,,,only left handed,,,,no MRI back then,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'll never forget, when the x-ray tech tried to get me to put my shoulder against the film plate,standing up,she said it had to be flat against the plate,I darn near passed out,,,,God awful pain,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Dec 15, 2019)

Morning y’all. Hope the healing up continues to be positive Blood


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mng Trad,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll never forget, when the x-ray tech tried to get me to put my shoulder against the film plate,standing up,she said it had to be flat against the plate,I darn near passed out,,,,God awful pain,,,,


I experienced the exact same thing Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

Sipping on a cup of Cowboy coffee in my new cup.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Wife back to the grind tonight, their bad short on nurses.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wife back to the grind tonight, their bad short on nurses.


Daughter is in nursing school now,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Daughter is in nursing school now,,,,



She’ll never be out of a job when she finishes. It’s tough in many ways and not for everyone.

Wife was pretty upset a couple weeks back when patient died unexpectedly. She wasn’t even at work, she had cared for this old gal for several days previously.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> She’ll never be out of a job when she finishes. It’s tough in many ways and not for everyone.
> 
> Wife was pretty upset a couple weeks back when patient died unexpectedly. She wasn’t even at work, she had cared for this old gal for several days previously.


She's a nurses aide now,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2019)

Sleep Monsta is upon me. Good Sunday folks !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep Monsta is upon me. Good Sunday folks !!!



Rest well....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> She's a nurses aide now,,,,



Great start.....wife worked as aid while waiting to start internship. I’ve heard her say everyone ought to start as an aid.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2019)

Corn beef hash and over easy eggs


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2019)

Afternoon !!!  Another gorgeous day in the MON !!  Shut my operation down last night, gonna be a book reading, YouTube kinda night.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Another gorgeous day in the MON !!  Shut my operation down last night, gonna be a book reading, YouTube kinda night.


I took you up on your offer...had a drink for you...well... maybe two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I took you up on your offer...had a drink for you...well... maybe two.




You are a true bro !!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You are a true bro !!!


Might be three before the night's over. The mug's get'n shallow already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Might be three before the night's over. The mug's get'n shallow already.




I've got 36hrs to go !!  Gonna be cooking sumpin up on my vacation !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Another gorgeous day in the MON !!  Shut my operation down last night, gonna be a book reading, YouTube kinda night.



Quack if you haven’t watched the movie Hostiles yet that is a good time filler for you. It’s on Netflix, if you folks subscribe, watch it on the app at work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2019)

Who woulda thought H22 wouldn't use all of his drink tickets.  They had 5 bar tenders and were still having a hard time keeping up.  The owner got happy and rolled out the tickets for all later in the evening We only had two at first. H22 did win an AMEX gift card and a Honey baked ham.  Glad to have met all those fine folks. Great company and lots of good folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ours is at some swanky hotel in Atlanta. Mrs Ruger is working so don’t think I’ll be going.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Quack if you haven’t watched the movie Hostiles yet that is a good time filler for you. It’s on Netflix, if you folks subscribe, watch it on the app at work.




Looks good !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ours is at some swanky hotel in Atlanta. Mrs Ruger is working so don’t think I’ll be going.


Everybody said this place was swanky. It really was nothing special if you ask me. The ballroom the party was in was really nice, but I didn't see anything special about the rooms.  Never had a room card to leave in a slot inside the door to turn on the lights and stuff.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 15, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who woulda thought H22 wouldn't use all of his drink tickets.  They had 5 bar tenders and were still having a hard time keeping up.  The owner got happy and rolled out the tickets for all later in the evening We only had two at first. H22 did win an AMEX gift card and a Honey baked ham.  Glad to have met all those fine folks. Great company and lots of good folks.


Night's still young.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody said this place was seanky. It really was nothing special if you ask me. The ballroom the party was in was really nice, but I didn't see anything special about the rooms.  Never had a room card to leave in a slot inside the door to turn on the lights and stuff.



That is real common in Europe.   Thus the lights go off when you leave and take the card to get back in.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody said this place was seanky. It really was nothing special if you ask me. The ballroom the party was in was really nice, but I didn't see anything special about the rooms.  Never had a room card to leave in a slot inside the door to turn on the lights and stuff.



Very common in Europe! Forces the lights off when your out.

Our owner don’t scrimp so expect it will be nice, just dont want to attend without the Mrs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks good !!!



This one has the best aerial dogfight scenes ever filmed in my opinion.
The cameras were mounted in the aircraft so you got the pilots view.
The story is amazing on its own, Dunkirk.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 16, 2019)

Another sleepless night in Acworth, lord throw down the sleep monsters, it's been a week!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 16, 2019)

Morning y’all. Woke up and couldn’t go back to sleep. Just be an early start to another great day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Woke up early but did go back to sleep

Morning and another giddy up day


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Morning ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Morn Bat, blood, G$.

Ric got his butt spanked by ?something?moments ago. I had them out in the pasture like I always do after eating to do their bidness and he went across the road against my will into neighbors woods(thicket). 

I went across the road after him, but he disappeared in the dark thicket, moments later he came haulin butt out of there squalling’ 

Got no clue what got on him, but he came out of there muck quicker than he went in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morn Bat, blood, G$.
> 
> Ric got his butt spanked by ?something?moments ago. I had them out in the pasture like I always do after eating to do their bidness and he went across the road against my will into neighbors woods(thicket).
> 
> ...



Maybe that will change his mind to do it again.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Good moring crew........back to grind stone. Easy ride in today.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morn Bat, blood, G$.
> 
> Ric got his butt spanked by ?something?moments ago. I had them out in the pasture like I always do after eating to do their bidness and he went across the road against my will into neighbors woods(thicket).
> 
> ...


Big Feets!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ...


How you feel'n today, Bro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.





Ruger#3 said:


> Good moring crew........back to grind stone. Easy ride in today.



morning gents


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe that will change his mind to do it again.



Hope so, it’s rare when he does that and doesn’t come back to my command. He barked at whatever it was with a very distinct vocalization that I can recognize that there is something in there he wants to get. Mighta been a big ol Tom Cat that turned on him. Fella that lives over there has some cats. 

All I know is he came out a blazin and squalling’.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good moring crew........back to grind stone. Easy ride in today.



Mornin Rugerbro, not a bad way to start back into the grind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Big Feets!



No tellin what it was, but hope it taught him a good lesson.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

I see we got weather coming back in with the possibility of some severe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> How you feel'n today, Bro?


I'm on the mend! Was able to put a shirt on by myself this morning. Couldn't even put a button up on unassisted Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm on the mend! Was able to put a shirt on by myself this morning. Couldn't even put a button up on unassisted Friday.



What’s the plan, bloodbro? Did you have an MRI, or got one scheduled?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What’s the plan, bloodbro? Did you have an MRI, or got one scheduled?


Going back to Dr this morning, will decide where to go from there based on this mornings visit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Going back to Dr this morning, will decide where to go from there based on this mornings visit.



Copy that, hope you get some overall good news.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm on the mend! Was able to put a shirt on by myself this morning. Couldn't even put a button up on unassisted Friday.



that is good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2019)

Morning ya'll !  Take 'er easy Bbro.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Over 500 emails to work through, most not critical, what did we do before computers?


----------



## basstrkr (Dec 16, 2019)

Flopist


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Good to hear Blood,,,,hope everything goes well,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm ready for some time off.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Balmy 13 degrees here,no wind though,thank God,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I see we got weather coming back in with the possibility of some severe.



Thanks, I hadn't watched the weather closely sense we got home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready for some time off.



Yeah, this stretch seems to have been draggin, even to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Over 500 emails to work through, most not critical, what did we do before computers?



We only communicated what was necessary and essential.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, this stretch seems to have been draggin, even to me.



My lack of hiney is dragging bro.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

Mornin`, folks. Rough, this mornin`. Hope this finds ya`ll well.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

I dont think I'll see much of my wife until Feburary. She's really dreading it. Their really short on nurses so she was expecting much mandatory OT. She volunteered for an extra shift each week for 6 weeks. By volunteering those shifts are OT regardless of what she works plus an overall bonus for volunteering.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, folks. Rough, this mornin`. Hope this finds ya`ll well.



Mornin Nic...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I dont think I'll see much of my wife until Feburary. She's really dreading it. Their really short on nurses so she was expecting much mandatory OT. She volunteered for an extra shift each week for 6 weeks. By volunteering those shifts are OT regardless of what she works plus an overall bonus for volunteering.



MsRuger rolling in the $$.   quack better step up his game or lose his #1 ranking.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsRuger rolling in the $$.   quack better step up his game or lose his #1 ranking.



Not much danger of that, Quack puts in some long hours.....
She'll do 50 hours in 4 nights of which 14 will be OT for 6 weeks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

Unless something changes, it`s gonna be another year that I don`t get one of those old bucks. It`s getting down to the wire now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My lack of hiney is dragging bro.


Eat some fudge ... That'll crank you up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, folks. Rough, this mornin`. Hope this finds ya`ll well.



Pull up a stump and set a spell, rest them bones....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless something changes, it`s gonna be another year that I don`t get one of those old bucks. It`s getting down to the wire now.



Pull the trigger, you've seen a few good ones.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Pull the trigger, you've seen a few good ones.




I might need to lower my standards a little.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2019)

GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS OUT THERE THIS MORNING.

BLOOD,  I sent up some extra PRAYERS on your behalf in hopes that you can get somewhat back to normal with your shoulder so that you will be able to do the normal things in getting dressed etc so that you can have a productive day.

I AM SENDING A "SPECIAL" CONGRATULATIONS TO KEEBS AS HER HOMETOWN FOOTBALL TEAM WON ALL OF THE MARBLES WITH ANOTHER GEORGIA HIGH SCHOOL STATE CHAMPIONSHIP !!!!!  IT WAS JUST ABSOLUTELY AWESOME !!!!   




I SURELY HOPE THAT NIC FINDS A WAY TO GET THAT HUGE BUCK WITHIN THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS TOO !!!!!  

I've been on the phone since early this morning trying to get a Purchase Order for a shipment of goods for my local customer so that I can deliver them today or tomorrow at the latest BECAUSE I AM GETTING "OUT OF DODGE" FOR ABOUT A WEEK OR SO BEGINNING IN A COUPLE OF DAYS. 

MY GIRLFRIEND JUST CALLED ME AND WANTS TO HAVE A LATE LUNCH TOGETHER TODAY IF POSSIBLE. 

LIFE IS SO GOOD TO ME !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Unless something changes, it`s gonna be another year that I don`t get one of those old bucks. It`s getting down to the wire now.



Them old bucks don't come easily.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

My in-laws bucks, just back from taxidermist. Them boys knock down the mulies regularly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My in-laws bucks, just back from taxidermist. Them boys knock down the mulies regularly.View attachment 995354




A big, gnarly, mule deer buck is a purty critter to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Speaking of Mule deer, I swear I saw Whitetailed deer(mostly Does) doing that Muley bounce when hunting huge Corn and soybean fields in the MON of NW Illinois back in the day. 

They almost looked like a cross to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Man, I ain’t believing this overcast burnt off. That’s all going to change later on though. Maybe we’ll have pretty day until then at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

About 5 of us so far,(1st cousins) are going to be making multiple gallons of Brunswick Stew next Friday and Saturday. 

Hopefully, both of my brothers make it too, it’s a lot of work cooking, grinding, and stirring in those big cast iron pots ALL day. Then the dividing into containers and cleaning it all up 2 days in a row.

Many memories of our antics in our childhood will be brought back to life, mostly the trouble we go into, good times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

When I drivel alone I like to be by myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> About 5 of us so far,(1st cousins) are going to be making multiple gallons of Brunswick Stew next Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Hopefully, both of my brothers make it too, it’s a lot of work cooking, grinding, and stirring in those big cast iron pots ALL day. Then the dividing into containers and cleaning it all up 2 days in a row.
> 
> Many memories of our antics in our childhood will be brought back to life, mostly the trouble we go into, good times.


Now THAT sounds like good times. 


What time should I show up for a bowl or three.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT sounds like good times.
> 
> 
> What time should I show up for a bowl or three.



Late afternoon either day, right before dark it should be tastin right!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> About 5 of us so far,(1st cousins) are going to be making multiple gallons of Brunswick Stew next Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Hopefully, both of my brothers make it too, it’s a lot of work cooking, grinding, and stirring in those big cast iron pots ALL day. Then the dividing into containers and cleaning it all up 2 days in a row.
> 
> Many memories of our antics in our childhood will be brought back to life, mostly the trouble we go into, good times.


Never had Brunswick stew,,,,shredded chicken,right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

My good friend @PEPPERHEAD gifted me with this beautiful turkey call today. Thank you so much Brent!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My good friend @PEPPERHEAD gifted me with this beautiful turkey call today. Thank you so much Brent!


What did the Dr say?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Never had Brunswick stew,,,,shredded chicken,right?



We run the meat through grinders. Chicken and Pork, skinless tomatoes, whole onions, creamed corn, and seasonings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My good friend @PEPPERHEAD gifted me with this beautiful turkey call today. Thank you so much Brent!View attachment 995384



Schweeeet!

That was weird, I couldn’t see it in your post until I quoted you. On my phone, it does stoopid stuff.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Schweeeet!
> 
> That was weird, I couldn’t see it in your post until I quoted you. On my phone, it does stoopid stuff.


Me too,here on my tablet,,,,nice call,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We run the meat through grinders. Chicken and Pork, skinless tomatoes, whole onions, creamed corn, and seasonings.


Do you use fresh tomatoes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Do you use fresh tomatoes?



We get them from the Farmers market. Where they grow them I don’t know, but yes fresh. They may be grown in green houses for all I know.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Schweeeet!
> 
> That was weird, I couldn’t see it in your post until I quoted you. On my phone, it does stoopid stuff.


I posted and forgot to add the attachment. Went back and edited the post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I posted and forgot to add the attachment. Went back and edited the post.




 No wonder I couldn't see it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Bout to kill off the chikin n dumplins. Might be one more bowl left in the fridge for Jag.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout to kill off the chikin n dumplins. Might be one more bowl left in the fridge for Jag.


That's a great meal! Brings back memories!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Did I ever tell y'all I like Christmas music?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of Mule deer, I swear I saw Whitetailed deer(mostly Does) doing that Muley bounce when hunting huge Corn and soybean fields in the MON of NW Illinois back in the day.
> 
> They almost looked like a cross to me.




That is strange. I`ve never seen whitetails pogo like that. It was neat to watch mule deer do it too. 

Looks rough on the legs and knees though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That is strange. I`ve never seen whitetails pogo like that. It was neat to watch mule deer do it too.
> 
> Looks rough on the legs and knees though.



Strangest thing I'd ever seen Nic. I asked folks up there about it and they didn't know.

Like I said, I got a very good look at'em comin by doing it and they didn't look like whitetails to me.

Nobody up there thought they had any Muleys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

I said they were Whitetails until I saw them doin that bounce. Then when I saw them again their tail didn't look like whitetails, had that puffy patch surrounding it similar to a Mule deer. Never could get a explanation from anyone up there about what I had seen.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I said they were Whitetails until I saw them doin that bounce. Then when I saw them again their tail didn't look like whitetails, had that puffy patch surrounding it similar to a Mule deer. Never could get a explanation from anyone up there about what I had seen.


Where in Ill. was this? My little Brother hunts up there somewhere and the folks he stays with breed muleys on their farm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I might need to lower my standards a little.



This year's deer doesn't have to be bigger than any you have shot before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Where in Ill. was this? My little Brother hunts up there somewhere and the folks he stays with breed muleys on their farm.



North of Peoria, West of the Quad cities in IA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Where in Ill. was this? My little Brother hunts up there somewhere and the folks he stays with breed muleys on their farm.



That’s what I’ve always wondered if some hadn’t escaped off a farm somewhere.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> North of Peoria, West of the Quad cities in IA.


I don't think he's that far up, but I'll ask him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> North of Peoria, West of the Quad cities in IA.



I meant East of the Quad cities(Moline, East Moline, Bettendorf, and Davenport, IA) .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Y'all keep the folks in Mississippi and west Alabama in your prayers... They are experiencing some nasty supercell storms with 1 confirmed fatality. This the line of storms that will move through GA after midnight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all keep the folks in Mississippi and west Alabama in your prayers... They are experiencing some nasty supercell storms with 1 confirmed fatality. This the line of storms that will move through GA after midnight.



Copy that, prayers for those folks! I saw that forecast this morn on the NWS site. Hoping it’ll miss me mostly down here. Y’all better watch it up where you are blood. Ruger too I believe. Not sure about Bat, be may be in that line also.

Stay vigilant gentlemen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

MizT went to get her tag sticker for her car today. We’ve been using a Kiosk inside the front of a local Kroger, easy easy compared to actually going to County tag office. 

Anyway, she went to pay with her debit card and it said, ERROR-payment did not go through. She did it 2 more times with the same error, so used a credit card and it went through. She hasn’t been home that long now and just checked our online banking account and all 3 of those debit transaction went through our acct., not to mention the Credit card transaction  also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT went to get her tag sticker for her car today. We’ve been using a Kiosk inside the front of a local Kroger, easy easy compared to actually going to County tag office.
> 
> Anyway, she went to pay with her debit card and it said, ERROR-payment did not go through. She did it 2 more times with the same error, so used a credit card and it went through. She hasn’t been home that long now and just checked our online banking account and all 3 of those debit transaction went through our acct., not to mention the Credit card transaction  also.



I've had a lot of 'did not go through' lately.   Just checked as I paid my monthly bill to see if any had actually been processed.   None had.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2019)

'Ello !!!  Slept like the dead, and can't hardly keep my eyes open now.  Been one heckuva week, and more rain coming.   Getting my fuel pump back for my tractor to the tune of $923, plus labor, and the hits just keep on coming !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My good friend @PEPPERHEAD gifted me with this beautiful turkey call today. Thank you so much Brent!View attachment 995384



When you decided to practice with that I’ll provide the beer, your flavor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This year's deer doesn't have to be bigger than any you have shot before.




I don`t go by that standard. On bucks, I always go for binoculars first, then camera, then if he is worthy, that old single shot rifle. I`ve only picked up the rifle once since 2016, and that was last month, and I didn`t thumbcock it. I shoot a buck when I forget about the binos and camera, and snatch up ol` Quigley.

I like a character buck. Points don`t matter, age don`t matter, even size don`t matter, but size does take special notice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> When you decided to practice with that I’ll provide the beer, your flavor.


I'm going to call for you next spring! We need to visit the property before hand so I get a good understanding of locations of high ridges and creek bottoms.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2019)

Whoooooooooot, no meeting in the morning, boss is on vacation !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t go by that standard. On bucks, I always go for binoculars first, then camera, then if he is worthy, that old single shot rifle. I`ve only picked up the rifle once since 2016, and that was last month, and I didn`t thumbcock it. I shoot a buck when I forget about the binos and camera, and snatch up ol` Quigley.
> 
> I like a character buck. Points don`t matter, age don`t matter, even size don`t matter, but size does take special notice.




Keep telling my wife the same thing . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> When you decided to practice with that I’ll provide the beer, your flavor.


Also. I travel light, no decoys or heavy gadgets! I generally move quickly in the mornings at daybreak, then tend to slow down and cast calls into the bottoms around 9 or 10 am.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Sure wish I had kept a record of Turkey killed by myself and turkey called in and killed by folks I've called for!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Also. I travel light, no decoys or heavy gadgets! I generally move quickly in the mornings at daybreak, then tend to slow down and cast calls into the bottoms around 9 or 10 am.



I don’t carry a decoy. I have my bag and gun. Last year I started carrying a walking stick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep telling my wife the same thing . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep telling my wife the same thing . .



Boy you ain’t right.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure wish I had kept a record of Turkey killed by myself and turkey called in and killed by folks I've called for!




Killed my first turkey in either 1959 or 1960, at my Granddaddy`s knee. I too wish I had kept count of my birds, deer too, but I was a turkey hunter first. We didn`t have  a deer season when I was a boy, but we did have a fall turkey season. In Georgia, at that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to call for you next spring! We need to visit the property before hand so I get a good understanding of locations of high ridges and creek bottoms.



You should be on the lease by then. We’ll definitely do some scouting. Start with where I heard them last spring. Those ridges are steep in places.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Killed my first turkey in either 1959 or 1960, at my Granddaddy`s knee. I too wish I had kept count of my birds, deer too, but I was a turkey hunter first. We didn`t have  a deer season when I was a boy, but we did have a fall turkey season. In Georgia, at that.


I remember attempting to run a box call with a double barrel 16 gauge shotgun in my lap. I was under 10 years old. Turkey hunting is in my blood! I can't explain it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


>







Ruger#3 said:


> Boy you ain’t right.





When I grow up, I wanta be just like QUACK !!!!!!! 

PS:  UNFORTUNATELY, I THINK THAT THEY BROKE THE MOLD AFTER HE WAS BORN THOUGH !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


>






Ruger#3 said:


> Boy you ain’t right.



*X2*

Y'all said it all, no need for me to reply.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Killed my first turkey in either 1959 or 1960, at my Granddaddy`s knee. I too wish I had kept count of my birds, deer too, but I was a turkey hunter first. We didn`t have  a deer season when I was a boy, but we did have a fall turkey season. In Georgia, at that.


Mine was in 1991. I was 16 and hunting a nice farm just outside of Monticello GA, it was a evening hunt. Had planned on just roosting some birds when 2 or 3 Jake's showed up gobbling! They walked within 10 yards of me and my friend. We passed, then after 10 minutes or so the long beard showed up at a almost impossible range! I settled my Winchester on his neck and squeezed the trigger! Bird down! JP at JP's taxidermy measured him out at 21lbs, 11 3/4 beard and 1" 7/8 spurs. he is on my wall to date.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Mine was in 1991. I was 16 and hunting a nice farm just outside of Monticello GA, it was a evening hunt. Had planned on just roosting some birds when 2 or 3 Jake's showed up gobbling! They walked within 10 yards of me and my friend. We passed, then after 10 minutes or so the long beard showed up at a almost impossible range! I settled my Winchester on his neck and squeezed the trigger! Bird down! JP at JP's taxidermy measured him out at 21lbs, 11 3/4 beard and 1" 7/8 spurs. he is on my wall to date.




I`ll never forget the words of my Maternal Granddaddy, somewhere around 1975. At that time I had killed enough deer, both legal and otherwise.... anyway, I was strutting around bragging about all those deer, and he said, "Boy, any fool can kill a deer. If you want to call yourself a hunter, get consistent on killing turkeys, both fall and winter. Then, you can label yourself a hunter."

That old man with a third grade education was smarter than I will ever be.   And I know it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2019)

H22 knew better than to get into turkey hunting. He took the boy many times and made his heart beat too fast. He knew he would be hooked.  But he can get some food on the table anyday.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

morning batbro and Chief


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mng Bat,Chief and GW,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Y'all get'n any of the rain yet? I got lucky and the heavy stuff went just north of me, but looks like Ruger and BoG got it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Balmy 20 degs here,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Balmy 20 degs here,,,,


We're headed that way now that the rain's moving out. 64* at 4am already down to 60* and dropping below freezing tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> We're headed that way now that the rain's moving out. 64* at 4am already down to 60* and dropping below freezing tonight.


Winter weather advisory for later today,,,,lake effect snow until tomorrow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Maybe 2 to 4 inches,,,,


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> We're headed that way now that the rain's moving out. 64* at 4am already down to 60* and dropping below freezing tonight.


Went to the Q Tizzle at 530- and that is what the car said. Mellish said constant cooling all day and winds gusting to 25MPH.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Heavy rain moved through about 2AM.   Still raining and the temp is 61 and holding.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Went to the Q Tizzle at 530- and that is what the car said. Mellish said constant cooling all day and winds gusting to 25MPH.


Yeah,winds for us too,,,,maybe gusts to 35mph,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

MI sux,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning batbro and Chief



Mornin Coffebro





Cmp1 said:


> Mng Bat,Chief and GW,,,,



Mornin Yankbro






Batjack said:


> Y'all get'n any of the rain yet? I got lucky and the heavy stuff went just north of me, but looks like Ruger and BoG got it.



Never got anything heavy, but rained overnight. It has since began another light rain here just a few minutes ago, but has already quit. Just waiting on my wind chimes to start talking to me. 

Believe it or not I just restrung(rebuilt) 3 of them. I had almost forgotten how tedious of a project that can be.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Coffebro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to restring a set too.   I'll bring them to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need to restring a set too.   I'll bring them to you.



I’ve got it figured out now, I think.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.

Late yesterday evening, I thought that I might need all of you to help bail me out of jail for "choking an idiot" that was supposed to give me a Purchase Order yesterday morning because I wanted to deliver the shipment to their plant BEFORE LUNCH TIME so that I did not have to worry about it raining etc when I made the delivery.  I finally received the order about 6:30 PM last night instead after numerous emails and phone calls.  I have been involved in supplying these goods to this customer for the past 48 years now and I have always preached to them about KEEPING AN ADEQUATE  INVENTORY AND TO NOT GET THIS FABRIC WET IN ANY WAY.

My revised plan from last night was to try and deliver it early this morning BUT IT IS ALREADY RAINING "CATS AND DOGS" OUTSIDE RIGHT NOW !!!!!  I CAN NOT GET THIS MATERIAL WET BECAUSE IT WILL SUCK THE MOISTURE RIGHT OUT OF THE ATMOSPHERE AND IT WILL RUIN IT VERY QUICKLY.  Unfortunately, I will HAVE to deliver it today because my Daughter, Son-in-law and I will be leaving tomorrow to go out of town for several days and we hope to also enjoy the Georgia Southern University Bowl Game in Orlando on Saturday and maybe even playing some golf at our place while we are enjoying some vacation time  as well.

I hope that all of you Drivelers will have a good day and pass it on.


WOW........I JUST GOT A SNEAK PEEK AT MY CHRISTMAS PRESENT AND....EERRR..............WELL IT DID HAVE A "BOW" WRAPPED AROUND IT SOMEWHAT !!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mng Trad and EE,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

morning Trad


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Back in the green on radar, but see some yellow aproaching.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.
> 
> Late yesterday evening, I thought that I might need all of you to help bail me out of jail for "choking an idiot" that was supposed to give me a Purchase Order yesterday morning because I wanted to deliver the shipment to their plant BEFORE LUNCH TIME so that I did not have to worry about it raining etc when I made the delivery.  I finally received the order about 6:30 PM last night instead after numerous emails and phone calls.  I have been involved in supplying these goods to this customer for the past 48 years now and I have always preached to them about KEEPING AN ADEQUATE  INVENTORY AND TO NOT GET THIS FABRIC WET IN ANY WAY.
> 
> ...



Can't post implant grey matter in ID10Ts.   

Now about that bow?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning gentlemen !!!  Started raining in the mines 'round 5ish.  Raining steady here in the MON.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Back in the green on radar, but see some yellow aproaching.



Looking like I might have a 20 min break in the green now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning gentlemen !!!  Started raining in the mines 'round 5ish.  Raining steady here in the MON.



Glad you were able to slide your way out of the mines.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

12 mo howas and the last of my vacation starts, so far, it's been a heckuva 6 nights, hope to cruise tonight.  Go back in Christmas night.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mng Blood,,,,

MRI today?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 mo howas and the last of my vacation starts, so far, it's been a heckuva 6 nights, hope to cruise tonight.  Go back in Christmas night.


You get 5 weeks a year?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 mo howas and the last of my vacation starts, so far, it's been a heckuva 6 nights, hope to cruise tonight.  Go back in Christmas night.


How did your dove field turn out this year?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You get 5 weeks a year?



Yessir, use to get 6, but the French robbed us.  HUGE corporation, operations in 88 countries, places I've never heard of.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Blood,,,,
> 
> MRI today?


Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> How did your dove field turn out this year?



Sucked.  My fuel pump for my tractor should be here tmrow, gonna slang 'bout 600lbs of corn and scratch feed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep




Good luck brother !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, use to get 6, but the French robbed us.  HUGE corporation, operations in 88 countries, places I've never heard of.


No bueno


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Dangit man, it's flooding here..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning



Reporting from the POE or home?   How is the shoulder today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, it's flooding here..



Hate to inform you but more will be on the way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Reporting from the POE or home?   How is the shoulder today?


Home, 50% better. Left hand smells a lot better too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Home, 50% better. Left hand smells a lot better too!



Clean the fingernails and it will improve even more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12 mo howas and the last of my vacation starts, so far, it's been a heckuva 6 nights, hope to cruise tonight.  *Go back in Christmas night.*


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep



Trying to imagine any good news coming from the results, based on your level of pain you 1st experienced. Just seems that something is going to require repairing, I would think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!




Mudro, Howdy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to imagine any good news coming from the results, based on your level of pain you 1st experienced. Just seems that something is going to require repairing, I would think.


Dream killer!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dream killer!?



I prefer killing your dream than you experiencing recurring nightmares.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer killing your dream than you experiencing recurring nightmares.


Roger that chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


>


 

Holidays don't mean much to me Chiefbro.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

AAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH.............too.much.to.do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mng prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Nighty night..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng prettier than ME,,,,




Uhhhh bro, when are you going to realize that ain't much of a compliment? 

Holy Cow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Holidays don't mean much to me Chiefbro.



I hear ya, just sux. I gotta roll New Years day myself. I'd prefer it was the following day though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh bro, when are you going to realize that ain't much of a compliment?
> 
> Holy Cow!



Flames from the third degree.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Flames from the third degree.


Hey, I'm a handsome devil,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, just sux. I gotta roll New Years day myself. I'd prefer it was the following day though.



Christmas evening is better than 12/24


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey, I'm a handsome devil,,,,? ? ? ?



I'll include a mirror with the next gift package.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll include a mirror with the next gift package.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!!!!




Morning *WAYYYYYYY prettier than HIM!
Not even in the same Ball Park, Incomparable, Apples to Oranges, Night and Day, Cats to Dogs, etc., etc., etc.,*

**


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!!!!!



morning sweetie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

Mornin`. 

Anybody looking for a good Trapdoor, here`s your chance. Good price too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mornin. I'm late.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey, I'm a handsome devil,,,,? ? ? ?



Good morning.............you do realize you posted your pic?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.............you do realize you posted your pic?


Pic's don't do me justice,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Anybody looking for a good Trapdoor, here`s your chance. Good price too.
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Anybody looking for a good Trapdoor, here`s your chance. Good price too.
> 
> ...


Dang, what year was that?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Sears catalog?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. I'm late.




You know what they say.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang, what year was that?




1908, Sears and Roebuck catolog. While it`s not my preferred style, I`d still like to have one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> 1908, Sears and Roebuck catolog. While it`s not my preferred style, I`d still like to have one.


Me too! A dollar went a long way in 1908!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> 1908, Sears and Roebuck catolog. While it`s not my preferred style, I`d still like to have one.




I'd break the piggy bank for one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

My Dad got his Winchester centennial from Sears,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 17, 2019)

Morning evabody.Quick drop by.Need to drop food off at dads,finish shopping for christmas,take FIL to Dr,grocery shop,go to post office.I should have got up before da chickens.Ya.ll have a great day .


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Morning evabody.Quick drop by.Need to drop food off at dads,finish shopping for christmas,take FIL to Dr,grocery shop,go to post office.I should have got up before da chickens.Ya.ll have a great day .


You be busy,,,,be safe out there,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Deposit done - check, gift card for retirement party girft - check, card & gift box - check, awesome Official Resolution, signed by president of GRPA, mat framed & ready to wrap - CHECK!!  Now this afternoon to go get paper goods & odds & ends for party tomorrow!...........oh wait, now I gotta get shirt sizes in to my printer guy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Deposit done - check, gift card for retirement party girft - check, card & gift box - check, awesome Official Resolution, signed by president of GRPA, mat framed & ready to wrap - CHECK!!  Now this afternoon to go get paper goods & odds & ends for party tomorrow!...........oh wait, now I gotta get shirt sizes in to my printer guy!


GIT ER DONE KEEBS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Cracka and Keebs GITTIN R DONE, no doubt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

Makes the day go faster that's for sure. 
Wish I was busy at work this time of year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makes the day go faster that's for sure.
> Wish I was busy at work this time of year.



I could keep you busy everyday.
Just work for a business that never stops.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I could keep you busy everyday.
> Just work for a business that never stops.


Been there. Done that. Aint going back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

We're fixing to git busy till next October. I don't mind it. I like socializing with all the clients.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. I'm late.



Morning MzH22,  working alone again?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makes the day go faster that's for sure.
> Wish I was busy at work this time of year.



Leaving early makes the day go faster too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning MzH22,  working alone again?


They decided to come back today. Well, some of em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

1.5" so far and still raining


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They decided to come back today. Well, some of em.



Out of booze at home?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Out of booze at home?


 Their wives told em they drink too much, so they come to work and partake.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2019)

Wife called, window tech put wipers on reversed left and right. Their different lengths on her car.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Weather damage alll around me, Mystic, Whitley (Coon's) Crossing, Lake Beatrice area.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wife called, window tech put wipers on reversed left and right. Their different lengths on her car.



They've been to tech school.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Weather damage alll around me, Mystic, Whitley (Coon's) Crossing, Lake Beatrice area.............



Wind?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Weather damage alll around me, Mystic, Whitley (Coon's) Crossing, Lake Beatrice area.............




I believe there was a tornado over that way. Hope your place suffered no damage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 1.5" so far and still raining




My chimes are DINGING, TINKING, and CLACKING now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Weather damage alll around me, Mystic, Whitley (Coon's) Crossing, Lake Beatrice area.............



No bueno amiga, espero que todo este bien


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Just looked @ radar, the backside of the front and rain is about to get on past me. Should clear up and get cold then. Temp is dropping significantly already and getting quite breezy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Time for a big ol bowl of steaming hot cabbage soup MizT makes. That is some shonuff good stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wind?


tornado jumping around.


Nicodemus said:


> I believe there was a tornado over that way. Hope your place suffered no damage.


yep, near my niece in Mystic, between Fitzgerald & Ocilla is blocked, my place is NW of all of this, thank heavens!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> tornado jumping around.
> yep, near my niece in Mystic, between Fitzgerald & Ocilla is blocked, my place is NW of all of this, thank heavens!


DANG! We didn't have hardly any bad weather. I slept with the window cracked and heard a little thunder and a lot of heavy rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> tornado jumping around.
> yep, near my niece in Mystic, between Fitzgerald & Ocilla is blocked, my place is NW of all of this, thank heavens!




No matter how long I live, I`ll never forget and will always be gunshy of these late December tornadoes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wife called,* window tech* put wipers on reversed left and right. Their different lengths on her car.



LOL, I think you gave him too much credit with that title.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No matter how long I live, I`ll never forget and will always be gunshy of these late December tornadoes.




I was watching the Storm Specialists on the WC last night and that was what he was discussing. Their Science, which I agree with, is that because of our(Southern States) close proximity to the STILL warm waters in the Gulf of Mexico at this time of year makes the storms more intense/stronger feeding off of that warm energy in the Gulf while colliding with these strong cold fronts.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL, I think you gave him too much credit with that title.



I agree....what I first thought would require me to ban myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I agree....what I first thought would require me to ban myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 - First Moderator on GON Forum to ban self......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

My temp here has dropped 10° in just over an hour


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruger#3 - First Moderator on GON Forum to ban self......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I agree....what I first thought would require me to ban myself.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They've been to tech school.


People are stoopid,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Time for a big ol bowl of steaming hot cabbage soup MizT makes. That is some shonuff good stuff.


Wife makes it also,gotta have hot sauce,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

Yessir! Rain stopped a little bit ago, wind just shifted from the South to the n-northwest, and it has some teeth in it. Just as soon as we eat a late dinner, we headed to the woods. 

Really need to be there now.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> My temp here has dropped 10° in just over an hour


We've dropped over 20* since I got up this morning. Still a "spitting" rain, not enough to feel it walking around but I had to hit the windshield wipers 6 times in the 4 miles from here to Kroger.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Still raining here, seeing pictures on book of Face, my alma mater, in Mystic got his prurty bad, not sure of all the damage, but lots & lots of twisted pines & farm equipment strewn around............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Still raining here, seeing pictures on book of Face, my alma mater, in Mystic got his prurty bad, not sure of all the damage, but lots & lots of twisted pines & farm equipment strewn around............




I hope there is no loss of life or injuries. It just missed my buddy, Charlie Biggers place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2019)

Only dropped 6* here.   But the wind has shifted to out of the NW.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> We've dropped over 20* since I got up this morning. Still a "spitting" rain, not enough to feel it walking around but I had to hit the windshield wipers 6 times in the 4 miles from here to Kroger.



yeah, it was probably cooler up there than down here at my place this morn. I think it was still 60 when I got up and it was 50 when I made that post.

Well, I just looked and it's dropped 2° more already.







Keebs said:


> Still raining here, seeing pictures on book of Face, my alma mater, in Mystic got his prurty bad, not sure of all the damage, but lots & lots of twisted pines & farm equipment strewn around............



Daggum.......


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> yeah, it was probably cooler up there than down here at my place this morn. I think it was still 60 when I got up and it was 50 when I made that post.


64* at 4am, now 40* here, and Nic's right that NNW wind has teeth. We're spossed to be in the mid to upper 20's by daylight, that'll be a 35-40 degree drop in 24 hours.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

We hate the NW wind up here,,,,lake effect snow,,,,and cold,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> 64* at 4am, now 40* here, and Nic's right that NNW wind has teeth. We're spossed to be in the mid to upper 20's by daylight, that'll be a 35-40 degree drop in 24 hours.


I like it!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I like it!!!


Then you would love it here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> We hate the NW wind up here,,,,lake effect snow,,,,and cold,,,,




I prefer to hunt a nnw wind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Then you would love it here,,,,


You are probably right. Just too many friends and family between Alabama and Georgia to uproot.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I like it!!!


Oh, my window will be open tonight.. no fan in it tho.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope there is no loss of life or injuries. It just missed my buddy, Charlie Biggers place.


So far not heard of loss of life nor injuries, did hear a few folks were home & scared the beejeezers out of them, for sure!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Physical therapy sucks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I like it!!!



 I been putting of traveling north and the mess shows up here!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Physical therapy sucks


what'd they end up saying about you, I've slept since I read it, if I did.....................


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> what'd they end up saying about you, I've slept since I read it, if I did.....................



He probably slipped on frost on his floors knowing BOG.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

QUOTE="Keebs, post: 12045356, member: 23744"]what'd they end up saying about you, I've slept since I read it, if I did.....................
[/QUOTE]
Torn ligament in my shoulder. Dr thinks it will heal through physical therapy


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> QUOTE="Keebs, post: 12045356, member: 23744"]what'd they end up saying about you, I've slept since I read it, if I did.....................


Torn ligament in my shoulder. Dr thinks it will heal through physical therapy[/QUOTE]
At least you're on the mend, Bro. P.T. ain't what it used to be, these kids know what they're doing. But you're right, it ain't no fun, I near have to carry "Daisey" from her wheel chair to recliner when I get her home from P.T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> 64* at 4am, now 40* here, and Nic's right that NNW wind has teeth. We're spossed to be in the mid to upper 20's by daylight, that'll be a 35-40 degree drop in 24 hours.



I am now down 16°


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Afternoon !!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey there QuackBro. Don't worry, I've gotcha covered this evening, after the day I had this drinky drank is go'n down good.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2019)

Just checking back in after finally having a late lunch with my girlfriend.   

My girlfriend  is the real reason that I didn't do a test today to see if a female obamanite (that thinks that she is QUEEN SHEEBA) and that could breathe under water for at least 30 minutes or so.   My blood pressure probably reached super high levels earlier this morning when I attempted to swim along as I was trying to load rolls into a RENTED U-HAUL VAN that I had to get so that it was enclosed and the goods would NOT get wet if I hurried as much as possible.    It just cost me more money right out of my pocket as such.  I actually drove it only 23 miles total but it cost me right at $50 for the U-HAUL Truck/Van rental.  Every bit of this could have been avoided if she had done her work as she should and had the purchase order done early yesterday morning as requested back on last Friday so that I could have delivered it yesterday IN THE VERY BRIGHT SUNSHINE INSTEAD !!!!  This employee could NOT work for me 2 seconds before I fired them.  

It rained so hard that water was standing 4" deep in the parking lot while I was getting it loaded in the van for delivery.  Then I had to hook up a 25-HP mercury hand-tilled motor onto the rental Van to maneuver through the streets for delivery. 

Heck even with a heavy weight rain suit and high-water boots on, I still pulled out two catfish out of my underwear as I swam back to the van once I got back up on the hill.

I do believe that I saw close to 4-6 inches of rain that fell so far today and most all streets and creeks were flooded like crazy.   I just remembered that one of my rain-jacket coats is still in the storage warehouse and I've got to go back and get it.

I knew that I was in trouble when I saw a huge ARK and all the animals were lining up two by two every where that I looked !!!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 17, 2019)

Y'all need to check out the "new" wally world in Dallas (Dallas Highway). They've "re-modled" and added a first... a health care clinic which stands seperate. Just google walmart health. The grand "re-opening" was Sept. 13th. Primary care, dental, vision, hearing, and mental health of all things. Prices sound good ($25.00 for dental exam with x-rays), just got to wonder about this for a bit. They also added a vet clinic (not close to human clinic).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

Wind is bloooooooowing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2019)

'Bout that time to trash my truck again . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> QUOTE="Keebs, post: 12045356, member: 23744"]what'd they end up saying about you, I've slept since I read it, if I did.....................


Torn ligament in my shoulder. Dr thinks it will heal through physical therapy[/QUOTE]
Physical therapy is better than folks give it credit for. Wish my son had gotten it after back sugury instead of pain meds. He had physical therapy with his hip and the therapy worked wonders. Back still aint right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Therapy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Therapy!View attachment 995536



Physical Therapy, You got a purty good DR.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Physical Therapy, You got a purty good DR.


Burt Reynolds and associates.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2019)

morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2019)

Hope the rocks are small today!!?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 18, 2019)

Morning y’all. Let’s go to Miami and try to collect a check.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Therapy!View attachment 995536


? ? ? ?,,,,heck of a lot better than Bud Light,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Balmy 10 degrees here,,,,10 mph West wind too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Therapy!View attachment 995536


I remember when my Dad would bring Coors back from when he flew to Denver,,,,before you could get it east of the Mississippi,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I remember when my Dad would bring Coors back from when he flew to Denver,,,,before you could get it east of the Mississippi,,,,



I remember when a friend brought back some too.   Wasn't impressed!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope the rocks are small today!!?



Does this mean you are heading in to the POE?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I remember when a friend brought back some too.   Wasn't impressed!!


I never muched cared for it either,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 18, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I remember when my Dad would bring Coors back from when he flew to Denver,,,,before you could get it east of the Mississippi,,,,




I remember really well back in 1973-1975 when I along with my Roommate and a co-worker bought LOTS of Coors for $28.00 per case from a "black-market friend" who had the right connections.   Free beer always tasted good.  We also boiled a lot of FREE shrimp in that beer as well over that time period.

It really didn't cost us anything because the local "GYPSY CLAN" that (STILL DO LIVE IN NORTH AUGUSTA, SOUTH CAROLINA) actually paid for all of it when they would come by the Asphalt plant (where my Roommate and his Co-worker_ worked) early on Saturday mornings and PAY CASH for several small truck loads of asphalt so they could go out and rip off any unsuspecting people by repairing their parking lots etc back then.

Heck, we thought that we were in "HIGH COTTON" back in those days because we were able to get COORS and nobody else around us could do that.  Those pretty girls that were enrolled in Medical School at the Medical College loved coming to our parties back in those days too.

NOW THE OTHER IMPORTANT FACTOR ABOUT COORS IS....THE COMPANY THAT I WORKED FOR MY FIRST YEARS IN THE FILTRATION BUSINESS SUPPLIED ALL OF THE "BEER CLOTH FILTERS" FOR THE COORS PLANT IN GOLDEN COLORADO FOR A 20 YEAR PERIOD OF TIME.  UNFORTUNATELY, OUR PRESIDENT PERSONALLY HANDLED THAT ACCOUNT FOR ALL OF THOSE YEARS.


Man, those were the good ole days for sure !!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Mng Bat,EE,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 18, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> the local "GYPSY CLAN" that (STILL DO LIVE IN NORTH AUGUSTA, SOUTH CAROLINA)


We've got the same "clan" here, they even live in "Akin" trailer park and cheat folks with 1 inch of asphalt where it should be 4.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh, pardon me.

GOOD MORNING to all of you Drivelers this morning.

It has been a busy morning already for me and now I've got to get a really quick shower and get a move on.  

Enterprise Rental Car was holding a 2020 TOYOTA RAV 4 for me this morning BUT LATE YESTERDAY AFTERNOON, the Enterprise Sales Division (apparently saw lots of $$$$) and came and got this car and SOLD IT late yesterday instead,  SO now the manager is trying his best to get me another RAV 4 for me this morning instead.  

I have rented several of these vehicles and I love the space and handling of them.  I have also rented at least  4 brand new ones as such and they drive great and hold the road even at higher speeds of 80-90 mph which my right foot is accustomed.  Enterprise has always gave me great deals since 1980 and they have helped me at least 20-30 times even when it was a full-blown emergency on my part because I had to hit the road immediately.

My Daughter and Son-in-law will be heading my way soon as well as we will be heading to Orlando........to NOT play with Mickey Mouse !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2019)

Moanin time !!!  Blunger ran out of crude yesterday, co-worker had everything down when I got there at 6:30 !!!  You Tubed and read all night.


First day of vacation !!  Whoooooooooot !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Mng Chief,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin time !!!  Blunger ran out of crude yesterday, co-worker had everything down when I got there at 6:30 !!!  You Tubed and read all night.
> 
> 
> First day of vacation !!  Whoooooooooot !!!



Liver alert going off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh and morning to SwampY, Chief, and batbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2019)

Batjack said:


> We've got the same "clan" here, they even live in "Akin" trailer park and cheat folks with 1 inch of asphalt where it should be 4.




This CLAN that lives in North Augusta, S.C. is one of the largest in the country and they are one of the most corrupt ones as well as they can steal the "tick" out of clock and it will never miss a beat.  90 percent of them live is absolute huge mansions and the other 10 percent live in mobile homes further back away from these mansions.  When they build these mansions, each one sits there FOR A 0NE YEAR PERIOD with tin foil over every door and window because this supposedly wards off the evil spirits as such before any of them moves into them.  They also marry off their daughters as young as 10-12 years old according to documentary about this CLAN.  These young girls also wear enough make-up to make them look like 21-25 year olds as well.

They have murdered their own relatives of which they had taken out multi-million dollar insurance policies on.  When those relatives of those didn't die soon enough, they actually murdered them instead to collect that money.  One big case such as this has been in the news for about a year now and several of them have gone to prison as a result.  The government has confiscated probably more than 50 very expensive vehicles that has basically been stolen as such too.   One lady had a "LOCK" on writing technically fake millions and millions of dollars insurance policies in these schemes and she was also convicted recently.  Her entire clientale were Gypsies and she had also profited rather well as such.  They also collected million of dollars worth of "food stamps" illegally as well.

ALSO WHEN THE SHERIFF SHOWS UP TO SERVE AN ARREST  WARRANT FOR "JOE BLOW"...WELL THERE ARE 122 "JOE BLOWS" WITH EXACTLY THE SAME NAME AS ALL OF THE REST SO WHICH ONE DO THEY ARREST ????

There is ONLY ONE GOOD THING ABOUT THESE SO CALLED  "IRISH TRAVELERS"....A BLIND PERSON COULD SPOT THEM A MILE AWAY BECAUSE OF THE FEMALE'S "POOF" HAIR STYLES AND 4 POUNDS OF MAKE-UP !!!!!

Many years ago, one of them broke into my Mother's house in the country in Lincoln County really early one Saturday morning.  He broke into the back door and then he came into my Mother's bedroom and she was still in bed BUT she grabbed my late Fathers semi-automatic 22 rifle and told him that she would shoot him.  He ran like crazy and thankfully, they caught this same guy along with several more about 3 hours later as they were all trying to break into people houses that day etc.  A bunch of them went to jail for that one day deal.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 18, 2019)

Good morning.......smooth sailin in today.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2019)

Morning y’all


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Mng GW,Trad,Ruger,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Liver alert going off.


? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.......smooth sailin in today.



Sail on blue skies.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin time !!!  Blunger ran out of crude yesterday, co-worker had everything down when I got there at 6:30 !!!  You Tubed and read all night.
> 
> 
> First day of vacation !!  Whoooooooooot !!!


Are you gonna install that fuel pump?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2019)

Mernin............retirement party day, gotta run...............
Oh, none of my family's property was harmed yesterday, but what I saw on the news was that 8 homes were demolished & unlivable......... BUT no loss of life, P.T.L.!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 18, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............retirement party day, gotta run...............
> Oh, none of my family's property was harmed yesterday, but what I saw on the news was that 8 homes were demolished & unlivable......... BUT no loss of life, P.T.L.!!



I hate it for the families involved, but glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 18, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This CLAN that lives in North Augusta, S.C. is one of the largest in the country and they are one of the most corrupt ones as well as they can steal the "tick" out of clock and it will never miss a beat.  90 percent of them live is absolute huge mansions and the other 10 percent live in mobile homes further back away from these mansions.  When they build these mansions, each one sits there FOR A 0NE YEAR PERIOD with tin foil over every door and window because this supposedly wards off the evil spirits as such before any of them moves into them.  They also marry off their daughters as young as 10-12 years old according to documentary about this CLAN.  These young girls also wear enough make-up to make them look like 21-25 year olds as well.
> 
> They have murdered their own relatives of which they had taken out multi-million dollar insurance policies on.  When those relatives of those didn't die soon enough, they actually murdered them instead to collect that money.  One big case such as this has been in the news for about a year now and several of them have gone to prison as a result.  The government has confiscated probably more than 50 very expensive vehicles that has basically been stolen as such too.   One lady had a "LOCK" on writing technically fake millions and millions of dollars insurance policies in these schemes and she was also convicted recently.  Her entire clientale were Gypsies and she had also profited rather well as such.  They also collected million of dollars worth of "food stamps" illegally as well.
> 
> ...


We've got the same mansions here, they're just scattered around the county. The local "head of the clan" (Bobby Jones), lives about 3 miles from me. And yeah, I know what you mean about the girls, I near got killed for chatting in the Dairy Queen with Bobby's oldest daughter with out knowing who she was when I was 16. If it hadn't been for my family out numbering them in this county I'd never seen 17. I was told in no uncertain terms that I best not even look in her direction again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Batjack said:


> We've got the same mansions here, they're just scattered around the county. The local "head of the clan" (Bobby Jones), lives about 3 miles from me. And yeah, I know what you mean about the girls, I near got killed for chatting in the Dairy Queen with Bobby's oldest daughter with out knowing who she was when I was 16. If it hadn't been for my family out numbering them in this county I'd never seen 17. I was told in no uncertain terms that I best not even look in her direction again.


Wow,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Are you gonna install that fuel pump?




No sir, my diesel mechanic from work is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2019)

Gonna take a nap, good day all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Chief,,,,






gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh and morning to SwampY, Chief, and batbro



Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take a nap, good day all !!!




Getcha a few winks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sail on blue skies.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2019)

Sure is nice outside


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure is nice outside


 I got on so many clothes I can't even move.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got on so many clothes I can't even move.


?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

What's the temp there?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm not one that bothers my chillin, so today my boy called and I just had to ask about that MRI the doctor requested last month. 
Good news !!! No cracks (like they thought) in his back metal.  Merry Christmas to us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What's the temp there?


Below 60. That's cold enough.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Below 60. That's cold enough.


? ? ? ?,,,,good Lord,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Dec 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,good Lord,,,,


My t-mo is showing 34* at 11:12am. 
Looks like somebody needs to start thinking up a title for a fresh one.


----------

